# This week on Halloween TV autumn 2009



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

All times are Central. Some channels have different East/West feeds. Check your local program guide.

*Monday, August 31*

• *Just Shoot Me*. "Halloween? Halloween!". TV-PG. TBS, 1:00 p.m. 
Nina throws a party to celebrate Halloween, where Finch and Jack compete for Blush's new model, Kelly. Meanwhile, Elliot tries to keep Vicki from going home with a guy she met at the party.

• *Scrubs*. "My Big Brother". WGNAMER, 4:30 p.m. 
J.D.'s older brother Dan (Tom Cavanagh) drops by for a visit, but J.D. can't hide how ashamed he is of his brother's life. Turk learns a lesson when he makes a bet with Dr. Cox on whether a patient lives or dies. Meanwhile, Sacred Heart staff is in costume for Halloween, and one person in particular is wreaking havoc in a gorilla suit, much to Dr. Kelso's disgust. 

*Tuesday, September 1*

• *Home Improvement*. "Let Them Eat Cake". TV-G. TBS, 12:30 p.m.
Brad throws a Halloween party for his new friends at school while Mark is sick. Meanwhile, Tim, Jill, Al, and Ilene go to an awards show, hoping to win one for Tool Time, but it seems that the winner will be Cooking with Irma, which has won every other award.

*Wednesday, September 2*

• *Roseanne*. "Trick Me Up, Trick Me Down". TV-PG. OXYGEN, 7:30 a.m.
When Dan and Roseanne play a gruesome Halloween prank on Kathy Bowman, Roseanne is worried that Kathy might get her revenge later in the night. At the Halloween party in the lodge, Jackie discovers that the moose she has been flirting with is really Booker.

• *Dharma & Greg*. "A Closet Full of Hell". TV-PG. WE, 10:30 a.m.
Dharma and Greg find creepy dolls in a hidden closet.

*Thursday, September 3*

*Friday, September 4*

*Saturday, September 5*

• *Angel*. "Life of the Party". TV-14. TNT, 6:00 a.m.
Lorne works around the clock to throw the ultimate Halloween party at Wolfram & Hart, but problems arise when he has his sleep removed.

• *El Tigre: The Adventures of Manny Rivera*. "The Grave Escape". TV-Y7. NIKTON, 7:30 a.m.
When Sartana summons a powerful army of forgotten dead on Dia de los Muertos (the Day of the Dead), it looks like she may finally destroy Miracle City forever. In the midst of an epic battle, El Tigre and Frida find themselves in the Land of the Dead.

• *Married ... With Children*. "Take My Wife, Please". TV-PG. TVLAND, 3:00 p.m.
Al wishes he was dead—and is visited by the Grim Reaper with a very familiar face. Meanwhile, Peg, Bud, Kelly, and Jefferson impersonate The Village People at a party for menopausal women.

*Sunday, September 6*


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Sunday, September 6 - Defying Gravity - will have a halloween episode.


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

*September 7–13*

All times are Central. Some channels have different East/West feeds. Check your local program guide.

*Monday, September 7*

*Tuesday, September 8*

• *Everybody Hates Chris*. "Everybody Hates Halloween". TV-PG. BET, 11:00 a.m.
• *Everybody Loves Raymond*. "Halloween Candy". TV-PG. TBS, 4:00 p.m.

*Wednesday, September 9*

*Thursday, September 10*

• *Home Improvement*. "I Was a Teenage Taylor". TV-G. TBS, 12:30 p.m.

*Friday, September 11*

• *Reba*. "The Ghost and Mrs. Hart". TV-PG. LIFE, 10:00 a.m.

*Saturday, September 12*

• *Cheers*. "Bar Wars V: The Final Judgment". TV-PG. HALMRK, 12:00 midnight.
• *Scrubs*. "My Big Brother". TV-14. COMEDY, 9:00 a.m.

*Sunday, September 13*


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Today, THURSDAY, September 10

THE VAMPIRE DIARIES - Pilot airs on CW network (broadcast). On the west coast it's on UHF Channel 44 (DirecTV 44) at 8 pm PDST. 1 hour. 

Check the link for stations in your area.


----------



## WeirdRob (Aug 22, 2009)

Dang! I forgot to watch it!


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

*September 14–20*

All times are Central. Some channels have different East/West feeds. Check your local program guide.

*Monday, September 14*

• *America's Funniest Home Videos*. "AFHV: Halloweenies". WGNAME, 6:00 p.m.
• *Avatar: The Last Airbender*. "The Puppetmaster". NTOON, 7:00 p.m.	
• *Halloween* (2007). Rated R. SHOBe, 9:00 p.m.

*Tuesday, September 15*

• *Bones*. "Mummy in the Maze". TNT, 4:00 p.m.

*Wednesday, September 16*

• *Married...With Children*. "Take My Wife, Please". TBS, 5:00 a.m.
• *Scariest Places on Earth*. "Return to Lucedio: The Cursed Italian Monastery Dare". Syfy, 7:00 a.m.
• *Scariest Places on Earth*. "The Untold Stories". Syfy, 8:00 a.m.
• *Scariest Places on Earth*. "The Untold Stories". Syfy, 9:00 a.m.
• *Scariest Places on Earth*. "A House Possessed; Haunted Irish Castle". Syfy, 10:00 a.m.
• *Roseanne*. "Halloween IV". OXYGN, 10:30 a.m.
• *Scariest Places on Earth*. "Charleville Castle Dare". Syfy, 11:00 a.m.
• *Scariest Places on Earth*. "Lair of Wickedest Man in the World; La Purisima; In the Belly of the Beast; Cursed Italian Monastery". Syfy, 12:00 noon
• *Scariest Places on Earth*. "Cursed Italian Monastery Dare". Syfy, 1:00 p.m.
• *Scariest Places on Earth*. "Woodchester Mansion Dare". Syfy, 2:00 p.m.
• *Roseanne*. "Halloween IV". OXYGN, 3:30 p.m.

*Thursday, September 17*

• *Halloween* (2007). Rated R. SHO2e, 12:30 a.m.
• *Handy Manny*. "Halloween; Squeeze's Magic Show". DISNEY, 8:00 a.m.
• *Fresh Prince of Bel-Air*. "Hex and the Single Guy". ABCFAM, 5:00 p.m.
• *Happy Days*. "Haunted". FAMNET, 6:30 p.m.
• *Halloween* (2007). Rated R. SHOe, 9:00 p.m.
• *Happy Days*. "Haunted". FAMNET, 10:30 p.m.

*Friday, September 18*

• *Transformers Animated*. "Along Came a Spider". TOON, 5:00 a.m.
• *Fresh Prince of Bel-Air*. "Someday Your Prince Will Be in Effect (Part 1)". DISXD, 9:30 p.m.
• *Fresh Prince of Bel-Air*. "Someday Your Prince Will Be in Effect (Part 2)". DISXD, 10:00 p.m.

*Saturday, September 19*

*Sunday, September 20*


----------



## WeirdRob (Aug 22, 2009)

Cadaverino do you mind if I ask you where you get your listings from? TV Guide? Zap2It?


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

I get my listings from TiVo's online program guide and TV Guide's online program guide; and I get the episode descriptions from episode guides in Wikipedia.


----------



## jrox (Sep 14, 2009)

I think the Halloween movie on Showtime is actually the 2007, not the original. I may be wrong, but I couldn't find the original on my guide.


----------



## DannyDanger (Sep 17, 2009)

I have a little website. Very little haha. That I made with a bunch of links to streaming video of a bunch of Halloween themed shows, specials, movies, and shorts. The list is incomplete right now and I'll be adding more soon! But check it out and let me know what you think! Add PM me or reply with what videos u think I should add.

halloweentv.tk


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

*September 21–27*

All times are Central. Some channels have different East/West feeds. Check your local program guide.

*Monday, September 21*

• *The Suite Life of Zack & Cody*. "The Ghost in Suite 613". DXD, 6:00 a.m.
• *El Tigre: The Adventures of Manny Rivera*. "The Grave Escape". NIKTON, 9:20 a.m.
• *Home Improvement*. "A Night to Dismember". TBS, 12:00 noon.
• *The Office*. "Halloween". TBS, 5:30 p.m.
• *Halloween* (2007). Rated R. SHO2e, 11:30 p.m.

*Tuesday, September 22*

*Wednesday, September 23*

*Thursday, September 24*

• *Tales From the Darkside*. "The Cutty Black Sow". Syfy, 10:30 a.m.
• *Las Vegas*. "When Life Gives You Lemon Bars". TNT, 12:00 noon.
• *My Name Is Earl*. "Little Bad Voodoo Brother". TBS, 6:30 p.m.
• *Halloween*. (2007). Rated R. SHO2e, 11:00 p.m.

*Friday, September 25*

• *Wings*. "Gift of Life". USA, 5:30 a.m.
• *Beverly Hills, 90210*. "'80s Night". SOAP, 10:00 a.m.
• *Beverly Hills, 90210*. "'80s Night". SOAP, 4:00 p.m.
• *NCIS*. "Witch Hunt". USA, 6:00 p.m.
• *Dr. Quinn, Medicine Woman*. "Halloween III". GMCH, 6:00 p.m.
• *CSI: Miami*. "Curse of the Coffin". A&E, 10:00 p.m.

*Saturday, September 26*

• *CSI: Miami*. "Curse of the Coffin". A&E, 2:00 a.m.
• *The Pumpkin Karver* (2006). Rated R. SHOCSE, 3:00 a.m.
• *Martha Stewart's Halloween: Bad Things, Good Things*. FLN, 8:00 a.m.	
• *Martha Stewart's Halloween: Bad Things, Good Things	*. FLN, 3:00 p.m.
• *Halloween* (2007). Rated R. SHOe, 9:10 p.m.
• *Martha Stewart's Halloween: Bad Things, Good Things*. FLN, 10:00 p.m.	

*Sunday, September 27*

• *Martha Stewart's Halloween: Bad Things, Good Things	*. FLN, 2:00 a.m.
• *America's Scariest Halloween Attractions 3*. TRAVEL, 9:00 a.m.
• *Lizzie McGuire*. "Night of the Day of the Dead". DISNEY, 3:30 p.m.
• *Inside Haunted Hollywood*. FLN, 8:00 p.m.
• *Halloween* (2007). Rated R. SHO2e, 10:15 p.m.


----------



## WeirdRob (Aug 22, 2009)

Cadaverino, I have another question for you (I hope I'm not getting on your nerves). I noticed that you'll list a show like Scariest Places on Earth but not Ghost Hunters, is there a reason why? Is it because Ghost Hunters airs more often?



Cadaverino said:


> • *Lizzie McGuire*. "Night of the Day of the Dead". DISNEY, 3:30 p.m.


*screams like a schoolgirl*

I knew there was a reason they started playing Lizzie McGuire all of a sudden. I hope Disney XD has some good Halloween programming in October. Just about every show they've got (or can air) has a Halloween episode so I'm not worried.


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

I just go by what are in the online TiVo and TV Guide databases: If a program does not come up under a subject search for "Halloween", I probably won't know about it. Apparently _Ghost Hunters_ is not indexed by either of those sources under "Halloween".


----------



## WeirdRob (Aug 22, 2009)

Cadaverino said:


> I just go by what are in the online TiVo and TV Guide databases: If a program does not come up under a subject search for "Halloween", I probably won't know about it. Apparently _Ghost Hunters_ is not indexed by either of those sources under "Halloween".


Oh I see, thanks.


----------



## SpookySarah (Jul 4, 2008)

WeirdRob said:


> Cadaverino, I have another question for you (I hope I'm not getting on your nerves). I noticed that you'll list a show like Scariest Places on Earth but not Ghost Hunters, is there a reason why? Is it because Ghost Hunters airs more often?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-scream with you-

I was so excited when Lizzie was back on. But I'm even more excited that this episode is playing! It's my favorite, along with Even Steven's and Kim Possible's episodes.


----------



## WeirdRob (Aug 22, 2009)

I hope they air some classic Halloween episodes. The more the merrier if you ask me.


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

*September 28–October 4*

All times are Central. Some channels have different East/West feeds. Check your local program guide.

*Monday, September 28*

*Tuesday, September 29*

• *Scariest Places on Earth*. "Eastern State Penitentiary; The Dare: Chillingham Castle; The Jersey Devil; Paris Catacombs: City of Death". Syfy, 7:30 a.m.
• *The Jamie Foxx Show*. "Kiss & Tell". TV-PG. BET, 9:00 a.m.
• *Hope & Faith*. "Hope Has No Faith". WE, 9:00 a.m.
• *M*A*S*H*. "Trick or Treatment". HALMRK, 6:30 p.m.
• *Halloween* (2007). Rated R. SHOBe, 9:00 p.m.

*Wednesday, September 30*

• *Law & Order: Criminal Intent*. "Masquerade". TV-14. USA, 5:00 a.m.
• *Home Improvement*. "Bewitched". TV-PG. TBS, 12:30 p.m.
• *Martha Stewart's Halloween: Bad Things, Good Things	*. FLN, 7:00 p.m.
• *Martha Stewart's Halloween: Bad Things, Good Things*. FLN, 11:00 p.m.

*Thursday, October 1*

• *Halloween III: Season of the Witch* (1982). Rated R. HBO2e, 1:50 a.m.	
• *Art Mann Presents*. "Monsterish Bashes". HDNET, 2:00 a.m.
• *Handy Manny*. "Halloween; Squeeze's Magic Show". DISNEY, 8:00 a.m.
• *That's So Raven*. "Don't Have a Cow". DISNEY, 10:30 p.m.
• *Life With Derek*. "Fright Night". DISNEY, 11:00 p.m.

*Friday, October 2*

• *The Replacements*. "Halloween Spirits". TV-G. DISNEY, 12:00 midnight.
• *Kim Possible*. "October 31st". DISNEY, 12:30 a.m.
• *Emperor's New School*. "Yzma That Stole Kuzcoween; Monster Masquerade". TV-G. DISNEY, 1:00 a.m.
• *American Dragon: Jake Long*. "Halloween Bash". DISNEY, 1:30 a.m.
• *Proud Family*. "A Hero for Halloween". DISNEY, 2:00 a.m.
• *Party Line with the Hearty Boys*. "Grown-Up's Halloween". FOOD, 3:00 a.m.
• *Recess*. "Terrifying Tales of Recess: Children of the Cornchip; When Bikes Attack; Night of the Living Finsters". TV-Y. DISN, 3:00 a.m.
• *Lilo & Stitch*. "Spooky". DISNEY, 4:00 a.m.
• *Daffy Duck's Quackbusters* (1988). Rated G. ENCRe, 7:00 a.m.
• *El Tigre: The Adventures of Manny Rivera*. "The Grave Escape". TV-Y7. NIKTON, 9:20 a.m.
• *America's Scariest Halloween Attractions*. TV-PG. TRAVEL, 10:00 a.m.
• *Charlie & Lola*. "Halloween; Charlie's Best Friend". DISNEY, 10:30 a.m.	
• *America's Scariest Halloween Attractions*. TRAVEL, 4:00 p.m.
• *America Haunts*. TRAVEL, 9:00 p.m.
• *America's Scariest Halloween Attractions*. TRAVEL, 10:00 p.m.

*Saturday, October 3*

• *America Haunts*. TRAVEL, 1:00 a.m.
• *3rd Rock from the Sun*. "Scaredy Dick". TV-PG. TVLAND, 10:00 a.m.
• *Haunted Houses*. TV-PG. BIO, 10:00 a.m.
• *The Roost* (2005). SHOXe, 3:05 p.m.
• *Scary Movie* (2000). Rated R. COMEDY, 6:00 p.m.
• *Halloween* (2007). Rated R. TMCXe, 10:00 p.m.

*Sunday, October 4*

• *Scary Movie* (2000). Rated R. COMEDY, 12:00 midnight.
• *The Scream Team*. DISNEY, 2:00 a.m.
• *The Roost* (2005). SHOXe, 2:30 a.m.
• *Little Einsteins*. "Little Einsteins Halloween". DISNEY, 6:30 a.m.
• *That's Life*. "Boo!" UHD, 9:00 a.m.
• *Headless Horseman* (2007). Syfy, 10:00 a.m.
• *Tim Burton's the Nightmare Before Christmas* (1993). Rated PG. STZK, 2:10 p.m.
• *Halloween* (2007). Rated R. TMCe, 9:15 p.m.


----------



## reaper (Aug 10, 2007)

Just watched the re-make of Children of the Corn and Interview with a Vampire last night on Scyfy. Not really sure what to think of the remake of Children, it was OK.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Thanks for the updates....Speaking of Halloween shows...I really liked the Halloween episodes of the Rodney sitcom a few years ago that unfortunately got cancelled after only 1 season or 2 seasons.....Been trying to find these to no avail....I don't think the show will ever be re-aired though because it wasn't very popular.....Keep up the great work!....ZR


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Here it is!!!!

Rodney-Rodney - Halloween - AOL Video


----------



## WeirdRob (Aug 22, 2009)

I remember Rodney. I had no idea it was on Hulu, thanks Zombie.


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

All times are Central. Some channels have different East/West feeds. Check your local program guide.

*Monday, October 5*

• *That's Life*. "Boo!" UHD, 2:00 a.m.
• *Living Single*. "I've Got You Under My Skin". OXYGEN, 11:00 a.m.
• *Hannah Montana*. "Torn Between Two Hannahs". DISNEY, 1:00 p.m.
• *According to Jim*. "Unruly Spirits". TBS, 3:00 p.m.
• *According to Jim*. "Unruly Spirits". TBSHD, 3:00 p.m.
• *Halloweentown* (1998). DISNEY, 7:00 p.m.
• *Fresh Prince of Bel-Air*. "Someday Your Prince Will Be in Effect (Part 1)". DISXD, 8:00 p.m.
• *Fresh Prince of Bel-Air*. "Someday Your Prince Will Be in Effect (Part 2)". DISXD, 8:30 p.m.

*Tuesday, October 6*

• *Fresh Prince of Bel-Air*. "Someday Your Prince Will Be in Effect (Part 2)". DISXD, 1:30 a.m.
• *Roseanne*. "Halloween V". TV-PG. OXYGN, 9:00 a.m.
• *Halloweentown* (1998). DISNEY, 11:00 a.m.
• *Roseanne*. "Halloween V". OXYGN, 2:00 p.m.
• *Halloweentown 2: Kalabar's Revenge* (2001). DISNEY, 7:00 p.m.
• *The Batman*. "Grundy's Night". TV-Y7. BOOM, 10:30 p.m.

*Wednesday, October 7*

• *Halloween* (2007). Rated R. TMCXe, 3:00 a.m.
• *The Jamie Foxx Show*. "Misery Loves Company". TV-PG. BET, 9:30 a.m.
• *Living Single*. "Trick or Trust". OXYGN, 10:00 a.m.
• *Halloweentown 2: Kalabar's Revenge* (2001). DISNEY, 11:00 a.m.
• *Living Single*. "Trick or Trust". OXYGN, 2:00 p.m.
• *A Scooby-Doo Halloween*. TOON, 4:30 p.m.
• *Scary Godmother Halloween Spooktakular*. TOON, 6:30 p.m.
• *Halloweentown High* (2004). DISNEY, 7:00 p.m.
• *Martha Stewart's Halloween: Bad Things, Good Things*. FLN, 7:00 p.m.
• *Scary Godmother: The Revenge of Jimmy*. TOON, 7:30 p.m. 
• *Martha Stewart's Halloween: Bad Things, Good Things	*. FLN, 11:00 p.m.

*Thursday, October 8*

• *Tim Burton's the Nightmare Before Christmas* (1993). Rated PG. STZK, 5:25 a.m.
• *Mickey Mouse Clubhouse*. "Mickey's Treat". DISNEY, 7:30 a.m.
• *Halloweentown High* (2004). DISNEY, 11:00 a.m.
• *Return to Halloweentown* (2006). DISNEY, 7:00 p.m.
• *Inside Haunted Hollywood*. FLN, 8:00 p.m.
• *Tim Burton's the Nightmare Before Christmas* (1993). Rated PG. STZK, 7:00 p.m.

*Friday, October 9*

• *Girls Next Door*. "Scream Test". TV-14. E!, 1:00 a.m.
• *Tim Burton's the Nightmare Before Christmas* (1993). Rated PG. STZK, 2:15 a.m.
• *The Roost*. SHOXe, 6:05 a.m.
• *El Tigre: The Adventures of Manny Rivera*. TV-Y7. "The Grave Escape". NIKTON, 9:20 a.m.
• *Return to Halloweentown* (2006). DISNEY, 11:00 a.m.
• *The Roost*. SHOXe, 4:00 p.m.
• *Ed, Edd n' Eddy's Boo-Haw Haw*. TOON, 8:00 p.m. 
• *Scary Movie* (2000). Rated R. MTV, 9:00 p.m.
• *Psych*. "Let's Get Hairy". TV-PG. USA, 9:00 p.m.
• *America's Scariest Halloween Attractions 2*. TRAVEL, 10:00 p.m.
• *Scary Movie* (2000). Rated R. MTV, 11:00 p.m.

*Saturday, October 10*

• *Halloween* (2007). Rated R. TMCe, 12:30 a.m.
• *Halloween* (2007). Rated R. TMCHD, 12:30 a.m.
• *Under Wraps* (1997). DISNEY, 2:00 a.m.
• *Nigella Feasts*. "Fun Food". FOOD, 6:30 a.m.
• *Nigella Feasts*. "Fun Food". FOODHD, 6:30 a.m.
• *Daffy Duck's Quackbusters* (1988). Rated G. STZK, 7:35 a.m.
• *Kid vs. Kat*. "Beware the Were-Coop; Trick or Treat". DISXD, 8:00 a.m.
• *Martha Stewart's Halloween: Bad Things, Good Things*. FLN, 8:00 a.m.
• *Kid vs. Kat*. "Beware the Were-Coop; Trick or Treat". DISXD, 8:00 a.m.
• *We Live Here: in Fear!*. FLN, 1:00 p.m. 
• *Lizzie McGuire*. "Night of the Day of the Dead". TV-PG. DISNEY, 3:00 p.m.
• *Kid vs. Kat*. "Beware the Were-Coop; Trick or Treat". DISXD, 3:00 p.m.
• *Martha Stewart's Halloween: Bad Things, Good Things*. FLN, 3:00 p.m.
• *Even Stevens*. "A Very Scary Story". DISXD, 3:30 p.m.
• *Phil of the Future*. "Halloween". TV-G. DXD, 4:00 p.m.
• *Twitches*. DISNEY, 6:00 p.m.
• *Haunted History*. "New York". BIO, 6:00 p.m.
• *Twitches Too*. DISNEY, 7:40 p.m.
• *Minuscule*. "Halloween Paranoid". DISXD, 7:55 p.m.
• *Martha Stewart's Halloween: Bad Things, Good Things*. FLN, 10:00 p.m.
• *Suite Life of Zack & Cody*. "Ghost of 613". DISNEY, 11:00 p.m.

*Sunday, October 11*

• *Avatar: The Last Airbender*. "The Puppetmaster". NTOON, 12:00 midnight.
• *Martha Stewart's Halloween: Bad Things, Good Things*. FLN, 2:00 a.m.
• *Halloween Spooktacular*. QVC, 3:00 a.m.
• *Halloween Spooktacular*. QVCHD, 3:00 a.m.
• *Daffy Duck's Quackbusters*. ENCRe, 3:05 a.m.
• *Charlie & Lola*. "Halloween; Charlie's Best Friend". DISNEY, 5:30 a.m.
• *Spooky Bats and Scaredy Cats*. TOON, 7:30 a.m. 
• *The Little Vampire*. STZK, 8:55 a.m.
• *Twitches Too*. DISNEY, 11:00 a.m.
• *The Little Vampire*. STZK, 5:20 p.m.
• *Hannah Montana*. "Torn Between Two Hannahs". DISNEY, 6:30 p.m.


----------



## silence is golden (Sep 16, 2008)

Cartoon Network starts airing Goosebumps this Monday at 4:30 EST and will run at the same time every day through October!


----------



## WeirdRob (Aug 22, 2009)

Cadaverino said:


> *Saturday, October 10*
> • *Even Stevens*. "A Very Scary Story". DISXD, 3:30 p.m.


*gasp* Oh... my... gosh! Yes! Yes baby woo! I'm speechless! I'm sorry everyone but I haven't seen this episode in years. It's one of my most favorite Even Stevens episodes and... I just can't believe it!

I knew Disney XD would not disappoint. They showed Phantom of the Megaplex today. 




silence is golden said:


> Cartoon Network starts airing Goosebumps this Monday at 4:30 EST and will run at the same time every day through October!


Sweet. I missed a few the last time they aired them.


----------



## Gish (Sep 12, 2009)

What the frick is going on. Why are no UK channels (Disney, Cartoon Network etc.) showing anything Halloween? There is nothing! No Goosebumps, no Halloween movies! What! How is that fair? Why are they showing in the US and not here?


----------



## Coffindan (Aug 21, 2007)

silence is golden said:


> Cartoon Network starts airing Goosebumps this Monday at 4:30 EST and will run at the same time every day through October!


Well my daughter will be happy! She loves the Goosebumps stuff.


----------



## jrox (Sep 14, 2009)

Coffindan said:


> Well my daughter will be happy! She loves the Goosebumps stuff.


I'm watching it now! Any other good classic stuff coming on like Turner Classic or AMC or Syfy? I love the old Dracula and classic horrors.


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

Turner Classic Movies schedule for October (Central Time). Lots of good old classics.

American Movie Classics schedule for October.

Don't expect much of anything before the 1980s from SyFy.


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

*October 12–18*

All times are Central. Some channels have different East/West feeds. Check your local program guide.

*Monday, October 12*

• *The Little Vampire* (2000). STZK, 12:05 a.m.
• *Kim Possible*. "October 31st". DISNEY, 12:30 a.m.
• *Celebrity Deathmatch*. MTV2, 4:30 a.m.
• *Handy Manny*. "Halloween; Haunted Clock Tower". DISNEY, 6:00 a.m.
• *Scariest Places on Earth*. "Island of No Return: The Venice Dare". Syfy, 7:00 a.m.
• *Just Shoot Me*. "The Mask". COMEDY, 7:00 a.m.
• *Spooky Bats, Scared Cats*. TOON, 7:30 a.m.
• *Scariest Places on Earth*. "Island of No Return: The Venice Dare". Syfy, 8:00 a.m.
• *Scariest Places on Earth*. "A Night in Dracula's Castle: The Transylvania Dare". Syfy, 9:00 a.m.
• *Scariest Places on Earth*. "A Night in Dracula's Castle: The Transylvania Dare". Syfy, 10:00 a.m.
• *Reba*. "The Best Li'l Haunted House in Texas". LIFE, 10:30 a.m.
• *Scariest Places on Earth*. "Chillingham". Syfy, 11:00 a.m.
• *Scariest Places on Earth*. "Return to Chillingham". Syfy, 12:00 noon.
• *Scariest Places on Earth*. "Satan's Dormitory; Chillingham Castle; Axe Murder House; Hayden Bridge Exorcism". Syfy, 1:00 p.m.
• *Scary Godmother: Halloween Spooktakular*. TOON, 3:00 p.m.
• *Scary Godmother: The Revenge of Jimmy*. TOON, 4:00 p.m.
• *Emeril*. "Emeril's Halloween Contest". FLN, 8:00 p.m.
• *Halloween* (2007). Rated R. TMCe, 9:00 p.m.
• *Halloween* (2007). Rated R. TMCHD, 9:00 p.m.
• *Iron Chef*. "Battle Pumpkin". FLN, 10:00 p.m.

*Tuesday, October 13*

• *Emeril*. "Emeril's Halloween Contest". FLN, 12:00 midnight.
• *Iron Chef*. "Battle Pumpkin". FLN, 2:00 a.m.
• *Suite Life of Zack & Cody*. "Ghost of 613". DISXD, 6:00 a.m.
• *Kid vs. Kat*. "Beware the Were-Coop; Trick or Threat". DISXD, 8:00 a.m.
• *Emeril*. "Emeril's Halloween Contest". FLN, 3:00 p.m.
• *The Office*. "Halloween". TBS, 8:00 p.m.
• *The Office*. "Halloween". TBSHD, 8:00 p.m.
• *6teen*. "Boo, Dude". TOON, 8:30 p.m.
• *Frasier*. "Room Full of Heroes". LIFE, 11:00 p.m.

*Wednesday, October 14*

• *The Pumpkin Karver* (2006). Rated R. SHO2, 1:40 a.m.
• *Mickey Mouse Clubhouse*. "Mickey's Treat". TV-Y. DISNEY, 6:30 a.m.
• *The Roost* (2005). SHOXe, 7:05 a.m.
• *Phil of the Future*. "Halloween". TV-G. DXD, 9:30 a.m.
• *Halloween: H20* (1998). Rated R. FX, 10:00 a.m.
• *Charlie & Lola*. "Halloween; Charlie's Best Friend". DISNEY, 10:30 a.m.
• *Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends*. "Nightmare on Wilson Way...". TOON, 10:30 a.m.
• *Roseanne*. "Skeleton in the Closet". OXYGN, 11:00 a.m.
• *Roseanne*. "Skeleton in the Closet". OXYGN, 3:00 p.m.
• *Goosebumps*. "Haunted Mask II". TOON, 3:30 p.m.
• *El Tigre: The Adventures of Manny Rivera*. "The Grave Escape". TV-Y7. NIKTON, 4:30 p.m.
• *The Roost* (2005). SHOXe, 5:15 p.m.
• *Scooby-Doo Halloween*. TOON, 6:00 p.m.
• *Ed, Edd n Eddy's Boo Haw Haw*. TOON, 6:30 p.m.
• *Martha Stewart's Halloween: Bad Things, Good Things*. FLN, 7:00 p.m.
• *NCIS*. "Murder 2.0". USA, 9:00 p.m.
• *NCIS*. "Murder 2.0". USAHD, 9:00 p.m.
• *Martha Stewart's Halloween: Bad Things, Good Things*. FLN, 11:00 p.m.

*Thursday, October 15*

• *The Early Show*. CBS, 7:00 a.m.
• *Halloween: H20* (1998). Rated R. FX, 7:00 a.m.
• *Little Einsteins*. "Little Einsteins Halloween". TV-Y. DISNEY, 9:30 a.m.
• *Culinary Creations With Mary Crafts*. "Halloween Family Fun". TV-G. BYUTV, 2:00 p.m.
• *Avatar: The Last Airbender*. "The Puppetmaster". TV-Y7, NTOON, 7:00 p.m.
• *Deadline!*. HDNET, 9:00 p.m.

*Friday, October 16*

• *Deadline!*. HDNET	, 12:00 midnight.
• *That '70s Show*. "Halloween". TV-PG. TNCK, 12:30 a.m.
• *American Dragon: Jake Long*. "Halloween Bash". DISNEY, 1:30 a.m.
• *Recess*. "Terrifying Tales of Recess: Children of the Cornchip; When Bikes Attack; Night of the Living Finsters". TV-Y. DXD, 5:00 a.m.
• *Handy Manny*. "Halloween; Squeeze's Magic Show". DISNEY, 8:00 a.m.
• *Halloween's Most Extreme*. TV-14. TRAVEL, 10:00 a.m.
• *Bewitched*. "Twitch or Treat". TV-G. WGNAME, 3:00 p.m.
• *Wizards of Waverly Place*. "Halloween". DISNEY, 7:00 p.m.
• *Halloween: Resurrection* (2002). MTV, 9:00 p.m.
• *America's Scariest Halloween Attractions 3*. TV-PG. TRAVEL, 10:00 p.m.
• *Halloween: Resurrection* (2002). MTV, 11:00 p.m.

*Saturday, October 17*

• *That '70s Show*. "Halloween". TV-PG. TNCK, 12:00 midnight.
• *Wizards of Waverly Place*. "Halloween". DISNEY, 2:00 p.m.
• *Halloweentown* (1998). DISNEY, 3:00 p.m.
• *Halloweentown 2: Kalabar's Revenge* (2001). DISNEY, 4:35 p.m.
• *NCIS*. "Witch Hunt". TV-PG. USA, 6:00 p.m.
• *America's Scariest Halloween Attractions*. TV-PG. TRAVEL, 6:00 p.m.
• *NCIS*. "Witch Hunt". USAHD, 6:00 p.m.
• *Halloweentown High* (2004). DISNEY, 6:05 p.m.
• *Return to Halloweentown* (2006). DISNEY, 7:40 p.m.
• *America's Scariest Halloween Attractions 3*. TRAVEL, 10:00 p.m.
• *Martha Stewart's Halloween: Bad Things, Good Things	*. FLN, 10:00 p.m.

*Sunday, October 18*

• *Emperor's New School*. "Yzma That Stole Kuzcoween; Monster Masquerade". TV-G. DISNEY, 1:00 a.m.
• *Halloween: Resurrection* (2002). MTV, 2:00 a.m.
• *Martha Stewart's Halloween: Bad Things, Good Things	*. FLN, 2:00 a.m.
• *Scooby-Doo Halloween*. TOON, 8:00 a.m.
• *The Roost* (2005). SHOXe, 9:15 a.m.
• *America's Scariest Halloween Attractions 2*. TV-PG. TRAVEL, 10:00 a.m.
• *America's Scariest Halloween Attractions 3*. TV-PG. TRAVEL, 11:00 a.m.
• *Return to Halloweentown* (2006). DISNEY, 11:00 a.m.
• *Fresh Prince of Bel-Air*. "Someday Your Prince Will Be in Effect (Part 1)". DISXD, 4:00 p.m.
• *The Roost* (2005). SHOXe, 4:15 p.m.
• *Fresh Prince of Bel-Air*. "Someday Your Prince Will Be in Effect (Part 2)". DISXD, 4:30 p.m.
• *The Simpsons*. "Treehouse of Horror XIX". FOX, 6:30 p.m.
• *Food Network Challenge*. "Outrageous Pumpkins". FOOD, 7:00 p.m.
• *Halloween Block Party*. TV-G. HGTV, 7:00 p.m.
• *America Haunts*. TRAVEL, 7:00 p.m.
• *Halloween Block Party*. HGTVD, 7:00 p.m.
• *Food Network Challenge*. "Outrageous Pumpkins". FOODHD, 7:00 p.m.
• *Halloween's Most Extreme*. TRAVEL, 9:00 p.m.
• *Martha Stewart's Halloween: Bad Things, Good Things*. FLN, 9:00 p.m.
• *America Haunts*. TRAVEL, 11:00 p.m.


----------



## allhallowseve (Sep 15, 2005)

Someone has probably already stated this, but...

Big props to Disney!!! They're still in the "fun" of Halloween and making it all October! In my day the TV execs would only do the H'ween shows the week of H'ween and maybe in July(go figure). You know they (Disney) must catch some stuff for doing it and they've been running this programming for a while (my son is 7). Of course you probably sell many more H'ween Mickeys when kids r pumped for the holiday.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Disney's doing a great job. AMC has gone to hell. Their old Monsterfests were so good ... now they suck so bad (Fearfest now) it makes my hair move. So sad.

Guess I'll be watching my Monster Legacy Collection.


----------



## kckar (Oct 12, 2009)

*First post*

Hi, I love this site for finding halloween specials. With that, i think Cartoon Network needs to be highlighted this year. I think they have had the most halloween specials so far (Scooby Doo Halloween specials all weekend, as well as others). On Monday, Oct 12th, they are having a Halloween marathon beginning at 8:30am. I will be at work so I will miss it. This is all part of their Scare-O-Vision


----------



## Crazytrain83 (Oct 1, 2009)

Spirit Halloween will be featured in a segment "Halloween Gadgets" on NBC's TODAY show Monday morning 10/12 10-11am EST.


----------



## allhallowseve (Sep 15, 2005)

kckar said:


> Hi, I love this site for finding halloween specials. With that, i think Cartoon Network needs to be highlighted this year. I think they have had the most halloween specials so far (Scooby Doo Halloween specials all weekend, as well as others). On Monday, Oct 12th, they are having a Halloween marathon beginning at 8:30am. I will be at work so I will miss it. This is all part of their Scare-O-Vision


Great to know! Props to them as well. We are out of school today! We'll catch some of it.


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Doies anyone know if DIY Network is doing any Halloween shows this year? The ones they had last year were good.


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

No Halloween shows on the DIY Network schedule through October.


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

*October 19–25*

All times are Central. Some channels have different East/West feeds. Check your local program guide.

*Monday, October 19*

• *Halloween's Most Extreme*. TRAVEL, 1:00 a.m.
• *Martha Stewart's Halloween: Bad Things, Good Things*. FLN, 1:00 a.m.
• *Food Network Challenge*. "Outrageous Pumpkins". FOOD, 2:00 a.m.
• *Halloween Block Party*. HGTV, 2:00 a.m.
• *Halloween Block Party*. HGTVD, 2:00 a.m.
• *Food Network Challenge*. "Outrageous Pumpkins". FOODHD, 2:00 a.m.
• *Tim Burton's the Nightmare Before Christmas* (1993). Rated PG. STZK, 3:45 a.m.
• *Haunted House Presented by Grandin Road*. HSN, 4:00 a.m.
• *Pooh's Heffalump Halloween Movie*. DISNEY, 9:30 a.m.
• *Quick Fix Meals with Robin Miller*. "Quick Fix Halloween". FOOD, 10:30 a.m.
• *Quick Fix Meals with Robin Miller*. "Quick Fix Halloween". FOODHD, 10:30 a.m.
• *Lizzie McGuire*. "Night of the Day of the Dead". DISNEY, 2:30 p.m.
• *Scary Godmother: The Revenge of Jimmy*. TOON, 5:00 p.m.
• *Bugs Bunny's Howl-oween* (2009). TOON, 8:00 p.m.
• *Halloween* (2007). Rated R. TMCXe, 8:00 p.m.
• *America's Funniest Home Videos*. "Halloweenies". ABCFAM, 9:00 p.m.
• *Tim Burton's the Nightmare Before Christmas* (1993). Rated PG. STZK, 9:00 p.m.

*Tuesday, October 20*

• *Halloween II* (1981). Rated R. MAXe, 12:15 a.m.
• *Halloween II* (1981). Rated R. MAXHDe, 12:15 a.m.
• *Halloween III: Season of the Witch* (1982). Rated R. MAXe, 1:50 a.m.
• *Halloween III: Season of the Witch* (1982). Rated R. MAXHDe, 1:50 a.m.
• *Scariest Places on Earth*. "Return to Romania Dare". Syfy, 2:00 a.m.
• *Halloween II* (1981). Rated R. MAXw, 3:15 a.m.
• *Halloween III: Season of the Witch* (1982). Rated R. MAXw, 4:50 a.m.
• *That's Clever!*. "Haunted Fun House, Felted Halloween Scenes, Pumpkin Girl". HGTV, 6:30 a.m.
• *That's Clever!*. "Haunted Fun House, Felted Halloween Scenes, Pumpkin Girl". HGTVD, 6:30 a.m.
• *Mickey Mouse Clubhouse*. "Mickey's Treat". DISNEY, 6:30 a.m.
• *Scariest Places on Earth*. "Goldfield Ghost Hunt". Syfy, 7:00 a.m.
• *Kid vs. Kat*. "Trick or Threat". DISXD, 6:08 p.m.
• *NCIS*. "Code of Conduct". CBS, 7:00 p.m.
• *Scare Tactics*. "Channeling the Dead". Syfy, 8:00 p.m.	51
• *Kid vs. Kat*. "Beware the Were-Coop". DISXD, 9:08 p.m.
• *Will & Grace*. "It's the Gay Pumpkin, Charlie Brown". LIFE, 10:00 p.m.

*Wednesday, October 21*

• *Proud Family*. "A Hero for Halloween". DISNEY, 2:00 a.m.
• *Little Einsteins*. "Little Einsteins Halloween". DISNEY, 9:30 a.m.
• *Scooby-Doo Halloween*. TOON, 10:30 a.m.
• *Even Stevens*. "A Very Scary Story". DISXD, 10:30 a.m.
• *Semi-Homemade Cooking With Sandra Lee*. "Halloween". FOOD, 1:00 p.m.
• *Semi-Homemade Cooking With Sandra Lee*. "Halloween". FOODHD, 1:00 p.m.
• *Scary Godmother: Halloween Spooktakular*. TOON, 3:30 p.m.
• *Food Network Challenge*. "Outrageous Pumpkins". FOOD, 6:00 p.m.
• *Food Network Challenge*. "Outrageous Pumpkins". FOODHD, 6:00 p.m.
• *Emeril*. "Emeril's Halloween Contest". FLN, 6:00 p.m.
• *Mom's Got a Date with a Vampire* (2000). TV-PG. DISNEY, 7:00 p.m.
• *Martha Stewart's Halloween: Bad Things, Good Things	*. FLN, 7:00 p.m.
• *Bugs Bunny's Howl-oween*. TOON, 8:30 p.m.
• *Fresh Prince of Bel-Air*. "Someday Your Prince Will Be in Effect (Part 1)". DISXD, 8:30 p.m.
• *Fresh Prince of Bel-Air*. "Someday Your Prince Will Be in Effect (Part 2)". DISXD, 9:00 p.m.
• *Iron Chef*. "Battle Pumpkin". FLN, 10:00 p.m.
• *Martha Stewart's Halloween: Bad Things, Good Things*. FLN, 11:00 p.m.

*Thursday, October 22*

• *The Replacements*. "Halloween Spirits". DISNEY, 12:00 midnight.
• *Fresh Prince of Bel-Air*. "Someday Your Prince Will Be in Effect (Part 1)". DISXD, 1:30 a.m.
• *Iron Chef*. "Battle Pumpkin". FLN, 2:00 a.m.
• *Scariest Places on Earth*. "Return to Magnolia Lane". Syfy, 7:00 a.m.
• *Today*. NBC, 10:00 a.m. Halloween costumes for families.
• *Charlie & Lola*. "Halloween; Charlie's Best Friend". DISNEY, 10:30 a.m.
• *Mom's Got a Date with a Vampire* (2000). TV-PG. DISNEY, 11:00 a.m.
• *Bugs Bunny's Howl-oween* (2009). TOON, 6:30 p.m.
• *Halloween* (2007). Rated R. TMCe, 8:00 p.m.
• *Halloween* (2007). Rated R. TMCHD, 8:00 p.m.
• *We Live Here: in Fear!* FLN, 8:00 p.m.

*Friday, October 23*

• *Scariest Places on Earth*. "Contagion of Fear: Waverly Hills Sanatorium". Syfy, 7:00 a.m.
• *Fresh Prince of Bel-Air*. "Hex and the Single Guy". TBS, 8:00 a.m.
• *Fresh Prince of Bel-Air*. "Hex and the Single Guy". TBSHD, 8:00 a.m.
• *Twilight Weekly: Spotlight*. "Looking Like a Vampire". TV-PG. REELZ, 9:00 a.m.
• *The Little Vampire*. STZK, 9:05 a.m.
• *Leonard Maltin's Secret's Out*. "Halloween Special". TV-PG. REELZ, 9:30 a.m.
• *America's Scariest Halloween Attractions 3*. TV-PG. TRAVEL, 10:00 a.m.
• *Scooby-Doo Halloween*. TOON, 1:30 p.m.
• *Goosebumps*. "Night of the Jack-O-Lanterns". TV-PG. TOON, 3:30 p.m.
• *Paula's Home Cooking*. "Halloween at Home". FOOD, 5:00 p.m.
• *Paula's Home Cooking*. "Halloween at Home". FOODHD, 5:00 p.m.
• *The Little Vampire*. STZK, 5:20 p.m.
• *Kid vs. Kat*. "Beware the Were-Coop". DISXD, 5:45 p.m.
• *The Troop*. "The Great Punkin". NIK, 7:00 p.m.
• *Scary Godmother: The Revenge of Jimmy*. TOON, 8:00 p.m.
• *The Troop*. "The Great Punkin". NICK 2, 10:00 p.m.

*Saturday, October 24*

• *The Scream Team*. DISNEY, 2:00 a.m.
• *The Little Vampire* (2000). Rated PG. STZK, 4:20 a.m.
• *Charlie & Lola*. "Halloween; Charlie's Best Friend". DISNEY, 5:30 a.m.
• *My Friends Tigger & Pooh*. "Tigger's Invitation Frustration; Darby's Halloween Case". DISNEY, 6:00 a.m.
• *Little Einsteins*. "Little Einsteins Halloween". DISNEY, 6:30 a.m.
• *Handy Manny*. "Halloween; Squeeze's Magic Show". DISNEY, 7:30 a.m.
• *Mickey Mouse Clubhouse*. "Mickey's Treat". DISNEY, 8:00 a.m.
• *Inside Haunted Hollywood*. FLN, 8:00 a.m.
• *Imagination Movers*. "A Monster Problem". DISNEY, 9:00 a.m.
• *8 Simple Rules for Dating My Teenage Daughter*. "Trick-or-Treehouse". ABCFAM, 9:00 a.m.
• *Hannah Montana*. "Torn Between Two Hannahs". DISNEY, 11:00 a.m.
• *Giada at Home*. "Sugar Rush". FOOD, 12:00 noon.
• *Giada at Home*. "Sugar Rush". FOODHD, 12:00 noon.
• *Food Network Challenge*. "Outrageous Pumpkins". FOOD, 1:00 p.m.
• *Food Network Challenge*. "Outrageous Pumpkins". FOODHD, 1:00 p.m.
• *Culinary Creations With Mary Crafts*. "Halloween Family Fun". TV-G. BYUTV, 2:00 p.m.
• *Scooby-Doo Halloween*. TOON, 2:00 p.m.
• *Hocus Pocus* (1993). Rated PG. ABCFAM, 5:00 p.m.
• *Halloween's Most Extreme*. TRAVEL, 6:00 p.m.
• *Wizards of Waverly Place*. "Halloween". DISNEY, 6:00 p.m.
• *6teen*. "Boo, Dude". TOON, 6:30 p.m.
• *Unwrapped*. "Halloween Sweets". FOOD, 7:00 p.m.
• *Unwrapped*. "Halloween Sweets". FOODHD, 7:00 p.m.
• *Halloween Block Party*. TV-G. HGTV, 7:00 p.m.
• *Halloween Block Party*. TV-G. HGTVD, 7:00 p.m.
• *iCarly*. "iScream on Halloween". NIK, 7:00 p.m.
• *Extreme Sweets*. FOOD, 8:00 p.m.
• *Extreme Sweets*. FOODHD, 8:00 p.m.
• *The Troop*. "The Great Punkin". NIK, 8:00 p.m.
• *Goosebumps*. "The Haunted Mask". TOON, 8:00 p.m.
• *Goosebumps*. "The Haunted Mask II". TOON, 8:30 p.m.
• *Haunting Sarah* (2005). TV-14. LMN, 9:00 p.m.
• *America's Scariest Halloween Attractions 2*. TV-PG. TRAVEL, 10:00 p.m.
• *iCarly*. "iScream on Halloween". TV-Y7. NICK 2, 10:00 p.m.
• *Extreme Sweets*. FOOD, 11:00 p.m.
• *Extreme Sweets*. FOODHD, 11:00 p.m.
• *The Troop*. "The Great Punkin". NICK 2, 11:00 p.m.

*Sunday, October 25*

• *Unwrapped*. "Halloween Sweets". FOOD, 2:00 a.m.
• *Unwrapped*. "Halloween Sweets". FOODHD, 2:00 a.m.
• *Halloween Block Party*. HGTV, 2:00 a.m.
• *Halloween Block Party*. HGTVD, 2:00 a.m.
• *Lilo & Stitch*. "Spooky". DISNEY, 4:05 a.m.
• *Little Einsteins*. "Little Einsteins Halloween". DISNEY, 5:00 a.m.
• *Wow! Wow! Wubbzy!*. "Monster Madness; The Very Last Leaf". TV-Y. NICJR, 5:00 a.m.
• *Mickey Mouse Clubhouse*. "Mickey's Treat". DISNEY, 5:30 a.m.
• *Paula's Home Cooking*. "Halloween at Home". FOOD, 6:30 a.m.
• *Paula's Home Cooking*. "Halloween at Home". FOODHD, 6:30 a.m.
• *Imagination Movers*. "A Monster Problem". DISNEY, 6:30 a.m.
• *Max & Ruby*. "Max's Jack-o-Lantern; Max & Ruby's Perfect Pumpkin; Max's Big Boo". TV-Y. NICJR, 7:00 a.m.
• *Semi-Homemade Halloween with Sandra Lee*. FOOD, 7:00 a.m.
• *Semi-Homemade Halloween with Sandra Lee*. FOODHD, 7:00 a.m.
• *Handy Manny*. "Halloween; Haunted Clock Tower". DISNEY, 7:30 a.m.
• *Bugs Bunny's Howl-oween* (2009). TOON, 7:30 a.m.
• *Max & Ruby*. "Max's Halloween; Ruby's Leaf Collection; The Blue Tarantula". NicJr, 7:30 a.m.
• *Psych*. "Let's Get Hairy". TV-PG. USA, 8:00 a.m.
• *Giada at Home*. "Trick or Treats". FOOD, 8:00 a.m.
• *Giada at Home*. "Trick or Treats". FOODHD, 8:00 a.m.
• *Tales From the Darkside*. "Trick or Treat". Syfy, 8:00 a.m.
• *Mickey Mouse Clubhouse*. "Mickey's Treat". DISNEY, 8:30 a.m.
• *Wonder Pets!*. "Save the Black Kitten!; Save the Yak, the Pig and the Dancing Bear". NicJr, 8:30 a.m.
• *Today*. NBC, 9:00 a.m. Halloween attractions.
• *Barefoot Contessa*. "Halloween for Grownups". FOOD, 9:00 a.m.
• *Dora the Explorer*. "Boo!". NicJr, 9:00 a.m.
• *Barefoot Contessa*. "Halloween for Grownups". FOODHD, 9:00 a.m.
• *Back at the Barnyard*. "Halloween Special". NIK, 10:00 a.m.
• *Little Bill*. "The Halloween Costume; The Haunted Halloween Party". NicJr, 10:00 a.m.
• *Mighty B*. "Catatonic". NIK, 10:30 a.m.
• *Scooby-Doo Halloween*. TOON, 12:00 noon.
• *Yo Gabba Gabba!*. "Halloween". NicJr, 12:00 noon.
• *Bugs Bunny's Howl-oween* (2009). TOON, 12:30 p.m.
• *Paula's Party*. "Halloween Party". FOOD, 1:00 p.m.
• *Paula's Party*. "Halloween Party". FOODHD, 1:00 p.m.
• *Ed, Edd n Eddy's Boo Haw Haw*. TOON, 1:00 p.m.
• *Back at the Barnyard*. "Halloween Special". NICK 2, 1:00 p.m.
• *Mighty B*. "Catatonic". NICK 2, 1:30 p.m.
• *Scary Godmother: Halloween Spooktakular*. TOON, 2:00 p.m.
• *Wow! Wow! Wubbzy!*. "The Ghost of Wuzzleburg; March of the Pumpkins". NicJr, 2:00 p.m.
• *Secret Life of...*. "Halloween". FOOD, 3:00 p.m.
• *Secret Life of...*. "Halloween". FOODHD, 3:00 p.m.
• *Scary Godmother: The Revenge of Jimmy*. TOON, 3:00 p.m.
• *Even Stevens*. "A Very Scary Story". DISXD, 3:30 p.m.
• *Pinky Dinky Doo*. "Tyler Dinky Doo's Big Boo". NicJr, 3:30 p.m.
• *Wonder Pets!*. "Save the Black Kitten!; Save the Yak, the Pig and the Dancing Bear". NicJr, 4:30 p.m.
• *Food Network Challenge*. "Outrageous Pumpkins". FOOD, 5:00 p.m.
• *Food Network Challenge*. "Outrageous Pumpkins". FOODHD, 5:00 p.m.
• *Ni Hao, Kai-lan*. "Ni Hao, Halloween". NicJr, 5:00 p.m.
• *Cosby Show*. "Halloween". WGNAME, 6:00 p.m.
• *Haunted History of Halloween*. HIST, 6:00 p.m.
• *Haunted History of Halloween*. HISHD, 6:00 p.m.
• *Fresh Prince of Bel-Air*. "Someday Your Prince Will Be in Effect (Part 1)". DISXD, 6:00 p.m.
• *Fresh Prince of Bel-Air*. "Someday Your Prince Will Be in Effect (Part 2)". DISXD, 6:30 p.m.
• *Food Network Challenge*. "Horror Cakes". FOOD, 7:00 p.m.
• *Food Network Challenge*. "Horror Cakes". FOODHD, 7:00 p.m.
• *Dora the Explorer*. "Boo!". NicJr, 7:00 p.m.
• *Go, Diego, Go!*. "Freddie the Fruit Bat Saves Halloween!". NicJr, 7:30 p.m.
• *Halloweentown* (1998). DISNEY, 8:00 p.m.
• *Martha Stewart's Halloween: Bad Things, Good Things*. FLN, 8:00 p.m.
• *Ni Hao, Kai-lan*. "Ni Hao, Halloween". NicJr, 9:00 p.m.
• *Yo Gabba Gabba!*. "Halloween". NicJr, 9:30 p.m.
• *Wow! Wow! Wubbzy!*. "The Ghost of Wuzzleburg; March of the Pumpkins". NicJr, 11:00 p.m.


----------



## WeirdRob (Aug 22, 2009)

I know people have given props to Disney, so have I but it's not like the early 2000's when they really went all out.


----------



## The King of Halloween (Apr 16, 2009)

When is NICK going to play Home improvement halloween specials?


----------



## Gish (Sep 12, 2009)

When is ANY channel in the UK gonna show ANYTHING Halloween related? It's in 10 days for Christ sake.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Special thanks for the listing of all of the Halloween shows Cadaverino !!!! I really appreciate all of your time and efforts in compiling the list for everyone !!!! GREAT JOB !!!!


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

*October 26–November 1*

All times are Central. Some channels have different East/West feeds. Check your local program guide.

*Monday, October 26*

• *Ni Hao, Kai-lan*. "Ni Hao, Halloween". TV-Y. NicJr, 12:00 midnight.
• *Martha Stewart's Halloween: Bad Things, Good Things	*. FLN, 12:00 midnight.
• *Little Bill*. "The Halloween Costume; The Haunted Halloween Party". TV-Y. NicJr, 12:30 a.m.
• *Food Network Challenge*. "Horror Cakes". FOOD, 2:00 a.m.
• *Food Network Challenge*. "Horror Cakes". FOODHD, 2:00 a.m.
• *Imagination Movers*. "A Monster Problem". DISNEY, 5:30 a.m.
• *Ni Hao, Kai-lan*. "Ni Hao, Halloween". TV-Y. NicJr, 5:30 a.m.
• *Today*. NBC, 7:00 a.m. Decorating with Halloween candy.
• *Reba*. "The Ghost and Mrs. Hart". TV-PG. LIFE, 7:30 a.m.
• *Dora the Explorer*. "Boo!". TV-Y. NIK, 8:00 a.m.
• *Frasier*. "Halloween". TV-PG. LIFE, 8:00 a.m.
• *Regis and Kelly*. ABC, 9:00 a.m. Halloween Week begins with seasonal home-decorating tips from Carley Roney.
• *Emeril*. "Emeril's Haunted Holiday". FOOD, 9:00 a.m.
• *Emeril*. "Emeril's Haunted Holiday". FOODHD	, 9:00 a.m.
• *Go, Diego, Go!*. "Freddie the Fruit Bat Saves Halloween!". TV-Y. NIK, 9:00 a.m.
• *The Little Vampire* (2000). Rated PG. STZK, 9:10 a.m.
• *Today*. NBC, 10:00 a.m. Halloween costumes for animals.
• *Easy Entertaining with Michael Chiarello*. "Pumpkin Picking". FOOD, 10:00 a.m.
• *Easy Entertaining with Michael Chiarello*. "Pumpkin Picking". FOODHD, 10:00 a.m.
• *Max & Ruby*. "Max's Halloween; Ruby's Leaf Collection; The Blue Tarantula". NIK, 10:30 a.m.
• *Halloweentown* (1998). DISNEY, 11:00 a.m.
• *Roseanne*. "BOO!". TV-PG. OXYGEN, 11:00 a.m.
• *Dora the Explorer*. "Boo!". TV-Y. NICK 2, 11:00 a.m.
• *Dora the Explorer*. "Boo!". TV-Y. NIK, 11:30 a.m.
• *Wow! Wow! Wubbzy!"*. "The Ghost of Wuzzleburg; March of the Pumpkins". NIK, 12:00 noon.
• *Go, Diego, Go!*. "Freddie the Fruit Bat Saves Halloween!". TV-Y. NICK 2, 12:00 noon.
• *Ni Hao, Kai-lan*. "Ni Hao, Halloween". TV-Y. NIK, 12:30 p.m.
• *Yo Gabba Gabba!*. "Halloween". NicJr, 12:30 p.m.
• *Max & Ruby*. "Max's Halloween; Ruby's Leaf Collection; The Blue Tarantula". NICK 2, 1:30 p.m.
• *Dora the Explorer*. "Boo!". TV-Y. NICK 2, 2:30 p.m.
• *Wow! Wow! Wubbzy!*. "The Ghost of Wuzzleburg; March of the Pumpkins". NICK 2, 3:00 p.m.
• *Giada at Home*. "Sugar Rush". FOOD, 3:30 p.m.
• *Giada at Home*. "Sugar Rush". FOODHD, 3:30 p.m.
• *Ni Hao, Kai-lan*. "Ni Hao, Halloween". TV-Y. NICK 2, 3:30 p.m.
• *The Little Vampire* (2000). Rated PG. STZK, 5:20 p.m.
• *America's Funniest Home Videos	*. WGNAME, 6:00 p.m.
• *Law & Order: Criminal Intent*. "Masquerade". UHD, 6:00 p.m.
• *Scooby-Doo Halloween*. TOON, 6:00 p.m.
• *America Haunts*. TRAVEL, 7:00 p.m.
• *Halloweentown 2: Kalabar's Revenge*. DISNEY, 7:00 p.m.
• *Glenn Martin, DDS*. "Halloween Hangover". TV-PG. NIK, 7:00 p.m.
• *Malcolm in the Middle*. "Halloween". TV-PG. NIK, 7:30 p.m.
• *Gossip Girl*. "How to Succeed in Bassness". The CW, 8:00 p.m.
• *Trauma*. "Masquerade". NBC, 8:00 p.m.
• *Everybody Hates Chris*. "Everybody Hates Halloween". TV-PG. NIK, 9:00 p.m.
• *Halloween* (1978). Rated R. AMC, 9:00 p.m.
• *George Lopez*. "No One Gets Out Alive". TV-PG. NIK, 9:00 p.m.
• *Ni Hao, Kai-lan*. "Ni Hao, Halloween". TV-Y. NicJr, 9:00 p.m.
• *Castle*. "Vampire Weekend". ABC, 9:02 p.m.
• *Glenn Martin, DDS*. "Halloween Hangover". TV-PG. NIK, 9:30 p.m.
• *Haunted History of Halloween*. HIST, 10:00 p.m.
• *Haunted History of Halloween*. HISHD, 10:00 p.m.
• *Glenn Martin, DDS*. "Halloween Hangover". TV-PG. NICK 2, 10:00 p.m.
• *Malcolm in the Middle*. "Halloween". NICK 2, 10:30 p.m.
• *America Haunts*. TRAVEL, 11:00 p.m.
• *Malcolm in the Middle*. "Halloween". NIK, 11:00 p.m.
• *Squidbillies*. "Tiniest Princess". TOON, 11:45 p.m.

*Tuesday, October 27*

• *That '70s Show*. "Too Old to Trick or Treat, Too Young to Die". TV-PG. TNCK, 12:00 midnight.
• *Everybody Hates Chris*. "Everybody Hates Halloween". TV-PG. NICK 2, 12:00 midnight.
• *Glenn Martin, DDS*. "Halloween Hangover". TV-PG. NICK 2, 12:30 a.m.
• *One on One*. "The Phantom Menace". TV-PG. TNCK, 1:00 a.m.
• *Malcolm in the Middle*. "Halloween". NICK 2, 2:00 a.m.
• *Haunted History of Halloween*. HIST, 2:01 a.m.
• *Haunted History of Halloween*. HISHD, 2:01 a.m.
• *Squidbillies*. "Tiniest Princess". TOON, 3:45 a.m.
• *The Roost* (2005). SHOXe, 5:15 a.m.
• *That's Clever!*. "Halloween Pop-Up Gallery, Ghost-Filled Pumpkin". HGTV, 6:30 a.m.
• *That's Clever!*. "Halloween Pop-Up Gallery, Ghost-Filled Pumpkin". HGTVD, 6:30 a.m.
• *Imagination Movers*. "A Monster Problem". DISNEY, 8:30 a.m.
• *Hope & Faith*. "Faith Scare-field". WE, 9:00 a.m.
• *Little Bill*. "The Halloween Costume; The Haunted Halloween Party". NicJr, 9:30 a.m.
• *Today*. NBC, 10:00 a.m. Halloween-party decor.
• *ER*. "A Hopeless Wound". TV-14. TNT, 10:00 a.m.
• *My Friends Tigger & Pooh*. "Tigger's Invitation Frustration; Darby's Halloween Case". DISNEY, 10:00 a.m.
• *Yes, Dear*. "Halloween". TV-PG. TBS, 10:30 a.m.
• *Yes, Dear*. "Halloween". TV-PG. TBSHD, 10:30 a.m.
• *Halloweentown 2: Kalabar's Revenge* (2001). DISNEY, 11:00 a.m.
• *One on One*. "The Phantom Menace". TNCK, 12:00 noon.
• *Semi-Homemade Cooking With Sandra Lee*. "Sweet and Spooky Halloween". FOOD, 1:00 p.m.
• *Semi-Homemade Cooking With Sandra Lee*. "Sweet and Spooky Halloween". FOODHD, 1:00 p.m.
• *The Roost* (2005). SHOXe, 1:30 p.m.
• *Emeril Kicks Up Halloween*. FLN, 4:00 p.m.
• *Underfist: Halloween Bash*. TOON, 4:00 p.m.
• *Halloween* (1978). Rated R. AMC, 5:00 p.m.	
• *Bugs Bunny's Howl-oween*. TOON, 5:30 p.m.
• *It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown* (1966). TV-G. ABC, 7:00 p.m.
• *America Haunts 2*. TV-PG. TRAVEL, 7:00 p.m.
• *Modern Marvels*. "Halloween Tech". TV-PG. HIST, 7:00 p.m.
• *Modern Marvels*. "Halloween Tech". TV-PG. HISHD, 7:00 p.m.
• *Halloweentown High* (2004). DISNEY, 7:00 p.m.
• *Scare Tactics*. "Channeling the Dead". Syfy, 7:00 p.m.
• *Halloween 4: The Return of Michael Myers* (1988). Rated R. AMC, 7:00 p.m.
• *Sabrina, the Teenage Witch*. "A Halloween Story". TNCK, 7:00 p.m.
• *Sabrina, the Teenage Witch*. "A River of Candy Corn Runs Through It". TNCK, 7:30 p.m.
• *The Roost* (2005). SHOXe, 7:30 p.m.
• *Halloween's Most Extreme*. TRAVEL, 8:00 p.m.
• *6teen*. "Boo, Dude". TOON, 8:00 p.m.
• *South Park*. "Pink Eye". COMEDY, 8:00 p.m.
• *Sabrina, the Teenage Witch*. "Good Will Haunting". TNCK, 8:00 p.m.
• *South Park*. "Spookyfish". COMEDY, 8:30 p.m.
• *Sabrina, the Teenage Witch*. "Episode LXXXI — The Phantom Menace". TNCK, 8:30 p.m.
• *Sherri*. "Stronger". LIFE, 9:00 p.m.
• *Halloween 5: The Revenge of Michael Myers* (1989). Rated R. AMC, 9:00 p.m.
• *Sabrina, the Teenage Witch*. "Halloween Scene". TNCK, 9:00 p.m.
• *Sabrina, the Teenage Witch*. "Murder on the Halloween Express". TNCK, 9:30 p.m.
• *America Haunts 2*. TRAVEL, 11:00 p.m.
• *The Haunting* (1963). TCM, 11:00 p.m.
• *That '70s Show*. "Too Old to Trick or Treat, Too Young to Die". TV-PG. TNCK, 11:00 p.m.
• *Modern Marvels*. "Halloween Tech". HIST, 11:01 p.m.
• *Modern Marvels*. "Halloween Tech". HISHD, 11:01 p.m.

*Wednesday, October 28*

• *Halloween's Most Extreme*. TRAVEL, 12:00 midnight.
• *That '70s Show*. "Halloween". TNCK, 12:00 midnight.
• *Little Bill*. "The Halloween Costume; The Haunted Halloween Party". NicJr, 12:30 a.m.
• *Wings*. "Gift of Life". USA, 5:30 a.m.
• *Wings*. "Gift of Life". USAHD, 5:30 a.m.
• *Imagination Movers*. "A Monster Problem". DISNEY, 5:30 a.m.
• *Backstory*. "Halloween". AMC, 5:30 a.m.
• *Real Answers: Halloween Alternative*. JCTV, 7:00 a.m.
• *Walker, Texas Ranger*. "The Children of Halloween". USA, 8:00 a.m.
• *Walker, Texas Ranger*. "The Children of Halloween". USAHD, 8:00 a.m.
• *Dora the Explorer*. "Boo!". NIK, 8:00 a.m.
• *Go, Diego, Go!*. "Freddie the Fruit Bat Saves Halloween!". NIK, 9:00 a.m.
• *El Tigre: The Adventures of Manny Rivera*. "The Grave Escape". TV-Y7. NIKTON, 9:00 a.m.
• *Halloween: The Curse of Michael Myers*. FX, 9:00 a.m.
• *Home Improvement*. "The Haunting of Taylor House". TV-G. TBS, 10:00 a.m.
• *Home Improvement*. "The Haunting of Taylor House". TV-G. TBSHD, 10:00 a.m.
• *Touched by an Angel*. "The Invitation". HALMRK, 11:00 a.m.
• *Halloweentown High* (2004). DISNEY, 11:00 a.m.
• *Dora the Explorer*. "Boo!". NICK 2, 11:00 a.m.
• *Yo Gabba Gabba!*. "Halloween". NicJr, 12:00 noon.
• *Go, Diego, Go!*. "Freddie the Fruit Bat Saves Halloween!". NICK 2, 12:00 noon.
• *Ni Hao, Kai-lan*. "Ni Hao, Halloween". NIK, 12:30 p.m.
• *Kid vs. Kat*. "Beware the Were-Coop; Trick or Threat". DISXD, 12:30 p.m.
• *Scooby-Doo Halloween*. TOON, 1:30 p.m.
• *Emeril*. "Emeril's Halloween Contest". FLN, 2:00 p.m.
• *iCarly*. "iScream on Halloween". NIK, 2:30 p.m.
• *Zoey 101*. "Haunted House". NIK, 3:00 p.m.
• *Halloween 4: The Return of Michael Myers* (1988). Rated R. AMC, 3:00 p.m.
• *Ni Hao, Kai-lan*. "Ni Hao, Halloween". NICK 2, 3:30 p.m.
• *Scary Godmother: The Revenge of Jimmy*. TOON, 4:00 p.m.
• *Halloween 5: The Revenge of Michael Myers* (1989). Rated R. AMC, 5:00 p.m.
• *30-Minute Meals*. "Ghoulish Grub". FOOD, 5:30 p.m.
• *30-Minute Meals*. "Ghoulish Grub". FOODHD, 5:30 p.m.
• *iCarly*. "iScream on Halloween". NICK 2, 5:30 p.m.
• *Zoey 101*. "Haunted House". NICK 2, 6:00 p.m.
• *Monsters vs. Aliens: Mutant Pumpkins From Outer Space*. TV-PG. NBC, 7:00 p.m.
• *Monsters vs. Aliens: Mutant Pumpkins From Outer Space*. TV-PG. NBCHD, 7:00 p.m.
• *It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown*. TV-G. ABC, 7:00 p.m.
• *It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown*. TV-G. ABCHD, 7:00 p.m.
• *Touched by an Angel*. "The Invitation". HALMRK, 7:00 p.m.
• *Extreme Sweets*. FOOD, 7:00 p.m.
• *America Haunts 3*. TV-PG. TRAVEL, 7:00 p.m.
• *Return to Halloweentown* (2006). DISNEY, 7:00 p.m.
• *Hocus Pocus* (1993). ABCFAM, 7:00 p.m.
• *Martha Stewart's Halloween: Bad Things, Good Things*. FLN, 7:00 p.m.
• *La Sayona*. GALA, 7:00 p.m.
• *Extreme Sweets*. FOODHD, 7:00 p.m.
• *Monsters vs. Aliens: Mutant Pumpkins From Outer Space*. TV-PG. NBC, 7:30 p.m.
• *Monsters vs. Aliens: Mutant Pumpkins From Outer Space*. TV-PG. NBCHD, 7:30 p.m.
• *One on One*. "The Phantom Menace". TNCK, 9:00 p.m.
• *America's Funniest Home Videos*. "People pull scary practical jokes". TV-PG. ABCFAM, 9:00 p.m.
• *Eastwick*. "Bonfire and Betrayal". ABC, 9:01 p.m.
• *Eastwick*. "Bonfire and Betrayal". ABCHD, 9:01 p.m.
• *Yo Gabba Gabba!*. "Halloween". NicJr, 9:30 p.m.
• *America Haunts 3*. TRAVEL, 11:00 p.m.
• *That '70s Show*. "Halloween". TNCK, 11:00 p.m.
• *Martha Stewart's Halloween: Bad Things, Good Things*. FLN, 11:00 p.m.

*Thursday, October 29*

• *That '70s Show*. "Too Old to Trick or Treat, Too Young to Die". TNCK, 12:30 a.m.
• *Extreme Sweets*. FOOD, 2:00 a.m.
• *Extreme Sweets*. FOODHD, 2:00 a.m.
• *One on One*. "The Phantom Menace". TNCK, 2:30 a.m.
• *Fairly OddParents*. "Scary Godparents". NIK, 5:30 a.m.
• *Today*. NBC, 7:00 a.m. Halloween safety.
• *Today*. NBCHD, 7:00 a.m. Halloween safety.
• *America's Funniest Home Videos*. WGNAME, 7:00 a.m.
• *Halloween: The Curse of Michael Myers* (1995). FX, 7:00 a.m.
• *Pinky Dinky Doo*. "Tyler Dinky Doo's Big Boo". NicJr, 7:00 a.m.
• *Step by Step*. "Something Wild". TV-G. ABCFAM, 8:00 a.m.
• *Imagination Movers*. "A Monster Problem". DISNEY, 8:30 a.m.
• *Fairly OddParents*. "Scary Godparents". NICK 2, 8:30 a.m.
• *Just Shoot Me*. "The Mask". TBS, 9:00 a.m.
• *Just Shoot Me*. "The Mask". TBSHD, 9:00 a.m.
• *Home Improvement*. "Crazy for You". TBS, 9:30 a.m.
• *Home Improvement*. "Crazy for You". TBSHD, 9:30 a.m.
• *Today*. NBC, 10:00 a.m. Last minute costume ideas.
• *Today*. NBCHD, 10:00 a.m. Last minute costume ideas.
• *Will & Grace*. "Boo! Humbug". TV-14. LIFE, 10:00 a.m.
• *Max & Ruby*. "Max's Halloween; Ruby's Leaf Collection; The Blue Tarantula". NIK, 10:00 a.m.
• *Bugs Bunny's Howl-oween*. TOON, 10:00 a.m.
• *Will & Grace*. "It's the Gay Pumpkin, Charlie Brown". LIFE, 10:30 a.m.
• *Quick Fix Meals with Robin Miller*. "Quick Fix Halloween". FOOD, 10:30 a.m.
• *Quick Fix Meals with Robin Miller*. "Quick Fix Halloween". FOODHD, 10:30 a.m.
• *Scooby-Doo Halloween*. TOON, 10:30 a.m.
• *Return to Halloweentown* (2006). DISNEY, 11:00 a.m.
• *One on One*. "The Phantom Menace". TNCK, 11:00 a.m.
• *Dora the Explorer*. "Boo!". NIK, 11:30 a.m.
• *Semi-Homemade Cooking With Sandra Lee*. "Halloween". FOOD, 1:00 p.m.
• *Semi-Homemade Cooking With Sandra Lee*. "Halloween". FOODHD, 1:00 p.m.
• *Sabrina, the Teenage Witch*. "Halloween Scene". ABCFAM, 1:00 p.m.
• *Max & Ruby*. "Max's Halloween; Ruby's Leaf Collection; The Blue Tarantula". NICK 2, 1:00 p.m.
• *Sabrina, the Teenage Witch*. "Murder on the Halloween Express". ABCFAM, 1:30 p.m.
• *Wow! Wow! Wubbzy!*. "The Ghost of Wuzzleburg; March of the Pumpkins". NicJr, 2:00 p.m.
• *Dora the Explorer*. "Boo!". NICK 2, 2:30 p.m.
• *Bewitched*. "The Safe and Sane Halloween". TV-G. WGNAMER, 3:00 p.m.
• *America's Scariest Halloween Attractions 2*. TRAVEL, 4:00 p.m.
• *Wonder Pets!*. "Save the Black Kitten!; Save the Yak, the Pig and the Dancing Bear". NicJr, 4:30 p.m.
• *America's Scariest Halloween Attractions 3*. TV-14. TRAVEL, 5:00 p.m.
• *Carman Halloween*. JCTV, 5:00 p.m.
• *Ni Hao, Kai-lan*. "Ni Hao, Halloween". NicJr, 5:00 p.m.
• *30-Minute Meals*. "Sweet and Spooky". FOOD, 5:30 p.m.
• *30-Minute Meals*. "Sweet and Spooky". FOODHD, 5:30 p.m.
• *The Troop*. "The Great Punkin". NIK, 5:30 p.m.
• *Max & Ruby*. "Max's Halloween; Ruby's Leaf Collection; The Blue Tarantula". NicJr, 5:30 p.m.
• *iCarly*. "iScream on Halloween". NIK, 6:00 p.m.
• *Scary Godmother: Halloween Spooktakular*. TOON, 6:00 p.m.
• *Attack of the Show!*. TV-14. G4, 6:00 p.m.
• *Emeril*. "Emeril's Halloween Contest". FLN, 6:00 p.m.
• *Vampire Diaries*. "Haunted". The CW, 7:00 p.m.
• *Vampire Diaries*. "Haunted". The CWHD, 7:00 p.m.
• *America Haunts 4*. TV-PG. TRAVEL, 7:00 p.m.
• *Martha Stewart's Halloween: Bad Things, Good Things	*. FLN, 7:00 p.m.
• *Parks and Recreation*. "Greg Pikitis". NBC, 7:30 p.m.
• *Parks and Recreation*. "Greg Pikitis". NBCHD, 7:30 p.m.
• *The Office*. "Koi Pond". NBC, 8:00 p.m.
• *The Office*. "Koi Pond". NBCHD, 8:00 p.m.
• *Wow! Wow! Wubbzy!*. "The Ghost of Wuzzleburg; March of the Pumpkins". NicJr, 8:00 p.m.
• *The Troop*. "The Great Punkin". NICK 2, 8:30 p.m.
• *iCarly*. "iScream on Halloween". NICK 2, 9:00 p.m.
• *What I Like About You*. "Halloween". TNCK, 10:00 p.m.
• *America Haunts 4*. TV-PG. TRAVEL, 11:00 p.m.
• *Life With Derek*. "Fright Night". DISNEY, 11:00 p.m.
• *Whose Line Is It Anyway?*. TV-PG. ABCFAM, 11:00 p.m.
• *Martha Stewart's Halloween: Bad Things, Good Things*. FLN, 11:00 p.m.
• *Wow! Wow! Wubbzy!*. "The Ghost of Wuzzleburg; March of the Pumpkins". NicJr, 11:30 p.m.
• *That '70s Show*. "Too Old to Trick or Treat, Too Young to Die". TNCK, 11:30 p.m.


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

*October 26–November 1 (cont.)*

*Friday, October 30*

• *Attack of the Show!*. TV-14. G4, 12:00 midnight.
• *Ni Hao, Kai-lan*. "Ni Hao, Halloween". NicJr, 12:00 midnight.
• *That '70s Show*. "Halloween". TNCK, 12:00 midnight.
• *Carman Halloween*. TBN, 1:00 a.m.
• *Halloween* (2007). Rated R. TMCXe, 1:00 a.m.
• *The Pumpkin Karver* (2006). Rated R. SHO2, 1:30 a.m.
• *Proud Family*. "A Hero for Halloween". DISNEY, 2:00 a.m.
• *South Park*. "Spookyfish". WGNAME, 3:00 a.m.
• *Recess*. "Terrifying Tales of Recess: Children of the Cornchip; When Bikes Attack; Night of the Living Finsters". TV-Y. DISN, 3:00 a.m.
• *Party Line with the Hearty Boys*. "Grown-Up's Halloween". FOOD, 3:00 a.m.
• *Party Line with the Hearty Boys*. "Grown-Up's Halloween". FOODHD, 3:00 a.m.
• *Attack of the Show!*. TV-14. G4, 3:00 a.m.
• *Witch Crafts*. "Halloween Spirits". HGTV, 5:30 a.m.
• *Witch Crafts*. "Halloween Spirits". HGTVD, 5:30 a.m.
• *Imagination Movers*. "A Monster Problem". DISNEY, 5:30 a.m.
• *Handy Manny*. "Halloween; Squeeze's Magic Show". DISNEY, 6:00 a.m.
• *Back at the Barnyard*. "Halloween Special". NIK, 6:00 a.m.
• *That's Clever!*. "Halloween". HGTV, 6:30 a.m.
• *That's Clever!*. "Halloween". HGTVD, 6:30 a.m.
• *Sister, Sister*. TV-G. "Halloween". ABCFAM, 6:30 a.m.
• *Today*. NBC, 7:00 a.m. Halloween costumes, contest winners, makeup and decor.
• *Today*. NBCHD, 7:00 a.m. Halloween costumes, contest winners, makeup and decor.
• *America's Funniest Home Videos*. "Halloweenies". WGNAME, 7:00 a.m.
• *Roseanne*. "BOO!". OXYGN, 7:00 a.m.
• *That's Clever!*. "Halloween Pop-Up Gallery, Ghost-Filled Pumpkin". HGTV, 7:00 a.m.
• *That's Clever!*. "Halloween Pop-Up Gallery, Ghost-Filled Pumpkin". HGTVD, 7:00 a.m.
• *Sabrina, the Teenage Witch*. "Halloween Scene". ABCFAM, 7:00 a.m.
• *Haunted Houses*. TV-PG. BIO, 7:00 a.m.
• *Roseanne*. "Trick or Treat". OXYGN, 7:30 a.m.
• *Essence of Emeril*. "Halloween". HGTV, 7:30 a.m.
• *Essence of Emeril*. "Halloween". HGTVD, 7:30 a.m.
• *Mickey Mouse Clubhouse*. "Mickey's Treat". DISNEY, 7:30 a.m.
• *Sabrina, the Teenage Witch*. "Murder on the Halloween Express". ABCFAM, 7:30 a.m.
• *7th Heaven*. TV-PG. "Halloween". WGNAME, 8:00 a.m.
• *Reba*. "The Ghost and Mrs. Hart". LIFE, 8:00 a.m.
• *Roseanne*. "Trick Me Up, Trick Me Down". OXYGN, 8:00 a.m.
• *Semi-Homemade Cooking With Sandra Lee*. "Halloween". HGTV, 8:00 a.m.
• *Semi-Homemade Cooking With Sandra Lee*. "Halloween". HGTVD, 8:00 a.m.
• *Dora the Explorer*. "Boo!". NIK, 8:00 a.m.
• *Step by Step*. "Dream Lover". ABCFAM, 8:00 a.m.
• *Reba*. "The Best Li'l Haunted House in Texas". LIFE, 8:30 a.m.
• *Roseanne*. "Halloween IV". OXYGN, 8:30 a.m.
• *Paula's Party*. "Halloween Party". HGTV, 8:30 a.m.
• *Paula's Party*. "Halloween Party". HGTVD, 8:30 a.m.
• *Frasier*. "Halloween". LIFE, 9:00 a.m.
• *Roseanne*. "Halloween V". OXYGN, 9:00 a.m.
• *Essence of Emeril*. "Halloween". FOOD, 9:00 a.m.
• *Essence of Emeril*. "Halloween". FOODHD, 9:00 a.m.
• *Live With Regis and Kelly*. "Reality Bites Halloween Spectacular". Syndicated, 9:00 a.m. 
• *Go, Diego, Go!*. "Freddie the Fruit Bat Saves Halloween!". NIK, 9:00 a.m.
• *Back at the Barnyard*. "Halloween Special". NICK 2, 9:00 a.m.
• *Home Improvement*. "Let Them Eat Cake". TBS, 9:30 a.m.
• *Roseanne*. "Skeleton in the Closet". OXYGN, 9:30 a.m.
• *Essence of Emeril*. "Spooky Vittles". FOOD, 9:30 a.m.
• *Little Einsteins*. "Little Einsteins Halloween". DISNEY, 9:30 a.m.
• *Home Improvement*. "Let Them Eat Cake". TBSHD, 9:30 a.m.
• *Essence of Emeril*. "Spooky Vittles". FOODHD, 9:30 a.m.
• *Today*. NBC, 10:00 a.m. Halloween drinks.
• *Today*. NBCHD, 10:00 a.m. Halloween drinks.
• *The View*. TV-14. ABC, 10:00 a.m. A Halloween-themed show.
• *The View*. TV-14. ABCHD, 10:00 a.m. A Halloween-themed show.
• *Home Improvement*. "I Was a Teenage Taylor". TBS, 10:00 a.m.
• *Home Improvement*. "I Was a Teenage Taylor". TBSHD, 10:00 a.m.
• *Roseanne*. "Halloween: The Final Chapter". OXYGN, 10:00 a.m.
• *My Friends Tigger & Pooh*. "Tigger's Invitation Frustration; Darby's Halloween Case". DISNEY, 10:00 a.m.
• *One on One*. "The Phantom Menace". TNCK, 10:00 a.m.
• *Quick Fix Meals With Robin Miller*. "Frightful Delights". FOOD, 10:30 a.m.
• *Charlie & Lola*. "Halloween; Charlie's Best Friend". DISNEY, 10:30 a.m.
• *Max & Ruby*. "Max's Halloween; Ruby's Leaf Collection; The Blue Tarantula". NIK, 10:30 a.m.
• *Paula's Home Cooking*. "Halloween at Home". FOOD, 11:00 a.m.
• *Paula's Home Cooking*. "Halloween at Home". FOODHD, 11:00 a.m.
• *Haunted History of Halloween*. HIST, 11:00 a.m.
• *Haunted History of Halloween*. HISHD, 11:00 a.m.
• *Attack of the Show!*. TV-14. G4, 11:00 a.m.
• *Dora the Explorer*. "Boo!". NICK 2, 11:00 a.m.
• *Mediums: We See Dead People*. BIO, 11:00 a.m.
• *Dora the Explorer*. "Boo!". NIK, 11:30 a.m.
• *Go, Diego, Go!*. "Freddie the Fruit Bat Saves Halloween!". NICK 2, 12:00 noon.
• *Ni Hao, Kai-lan*. "Ni Hao, Halloween". NIK, 12:30 p.m.
• *Sabrina, the Teenage Witch*. "A Halloween Story". ABCFAM, 1:00 p.m.
• *Haunted Houses*. BIO, 1:00 p.m.
• *Sabrina, the Teenage Witch*. "A River of Candy Corn Runs Through It". ABCFAM, 1:30 p.m.
• *Max & Ruby*. "Max's Halloween; Ruby's Leaf Collection; The Blue Tarantula". NICK 2, 1:30 p.m.
• *Little House on the Prairie*. "The Monster of Walnut Grove". HALMRK, 2:00 p.m.
• *Reel Homes: Real Scary*. HGTV, 2:00 p.m.
• *Reel Homes: Real Scary*. HGTVD, 2:00 p.m.
• *iCarly*. "iScream on Halloween". NIK, 2:00 p.m.
• *Malcolm in the Middle*. "Halloween Approximately". FX, 2:00 p.m.
• *Jamie Foxx Show*. "Kiss & Tell". TV-PG. BET, 2:00 p.m.
• *Degrassi: The Next Generation*. "Curse of Degrassi". TV-PG. TNCK, 2:00 p.m.
• *Degrassi: The Next Generation*. "Degrassi of the Dead". TNCK, 2:30 p.m.
• *Malcolm in the Middle*. "Halloween". FX, 2:30 p.m.
• *Dora the Explorer*. "Boo!". NICK 2, 2:30 p.m.
• *Extreme Halloween*. HGTV, 3:00 p.m.
• *Zoey 101*. "Haunted House". NIK, 3:00 p.m.
• *Extreme Halloween*. HGTVD, 3:00 p.m.
• *The Munsters*. "Munster Masquerade". WGNAME, 3:30 p.m.
• *Roseanne*. "BOO!" OXYGN, 3:30 p.m.
• *Scooby-Doo Halloween*. TOON, 3:30 p.m.
• *What I Like About You*. "Halloween". ABCFAM, 3;30 p.m.
• *Bernie Mac Show*. "Night of Terror". TV-PG. FX, 3:30 p.m.
• *Ni Hao, Kai-lan*. "Ni Hao, Halloween". NICK 2, 3:30 p.m.
• *Tyra Show*. "Halloween Show". TV-PG. Syndicated. Check your local program guide for channel and time.
• *Roseanne*. "Trick or Treat". OXYGN, 4:00 p.m.
• *Barefoot Contessa*. "Halloween for Grownups". FOOD, 4:00 p.m.
• *Barefoot Contessa*. "Halloween for Grownups". FOODHD, 4:00 p.m.
• *What's With That Really Haunted Halloween House?*. HGTV, 4:00 p.m.
• *What's With That Really Haunted Halloween House?*. HGTVD, 4:00 p.m.
• *Scary Godmother: Halloween Spooktakular*. TOON, 4:00 p.m.
• *That '70s Show*. "Halloween". FX, 4:00 p.m.
• *Everybody Hates Chris*. "Everybody Hates Halloween". BET, 4:00 p.m.
• *The Scream Team*. DISXD, 4:00 p.m.
• *Roseanne*. "Trick Me Up, Trick Me Down". OXYGN, 4:30 p.m.
• *That '70s Show*. "Too Old to Trick or Treat, Too Young to Die". FX, 4:30 p.m.
• *Roseanne*. "Halloween IV". OXYGN, 5:00 p.m.
• *Halloween Block Party*. HGTV, 5:00 p.m.
• *Halloween Block Party*. HGTVD, 5:00 p.m.
• *Haunted History of Halloween*. HIST, 5:00 p.m.
• *Haunted History of Halloween*. HISHD, 5:00 p.m.
• *iCarly*. "iScream on Halloween". NIK, 5:00 p.m.
• *Scary Godmother: The Revenge of Jimmy*. TOON, 5:00 p.m.
• *Fresh Prince of Bel-Air*. "Someday Your Prince Will Be in Effect (Part 1)". ABCFAM, 5:00 p.m.
• *iCarly*. "iScream on Halloween". NICK 2, 5:00 p.m.
• *Mediums: We See Dead People*. BIO, 5:00 p.m.
• *Roseanne*. "Halloween V". OXYGN, 5:30 p.m.
• *30-Minute Meals*. "Quicker Treats". FOOD, 5:30 p.m.
• *30-Minute Meals*. "Quicker Treats". FOODHD, 5:30 p.m.
• *Fresh Prince of Bel-Air*. "Someday Your Prince Will Be in Effect (Part 2)". ABCFAM, 5:30 p.m.
• *Roseanne*. "Skeleton in the Closet". OXYGN, 6:00 p.m.
• *Wizards of Waverly Place*. "Halloween". DISNEY, 6:00 p.m.
• *Zoey 101*. "Haunted House". NICK 2, 6:00 p.m.
• *Roseanne*. "Halloween: The Final Chapter". OXYGN, 6:30 p.m.
• *M*A*S*H*. "Trick or Treatment". HALMRK, 6:30 p.m.
• *Halloween on Ice*. HALMRK, 7:00 p.m.
• *Ghost Adventures Live!*. TV-PG. TRAV, 7:00 p.m.
• *The Troop*. "The Great Punkin". NIK, 7:30 p.m.
• *Medium*. "Bite Me". TV-14. CBS, 8:00 p.m.
• *Medium*. "Bite Me". TV-14. CBSHD, 8:00 p.m.
• *Larry King Live*. CNN, 8:00 p.m.
• *iCarly*. "iScream on Halloween". NICK 2, 8:00 p.m.
• *NUMB3RS*. "Dreamland". CBS, 9:00 p.m.
• *NUMB3RS*. "Dreamland". CBSHD, 9:00 p.m.
• *America's Funniest Home Videos*. ABCFAM, 9:00 p.m.
• *That '70s Show*. "Halloween". FX, 9:00 p.m.
• *King of the Hill*. "Hilloween". TV-PG. TOON, 9:30 p.m.
• *That '70s Show*. "Too Old to Trick or Treat, Too Young to Die". FX, 9:30 p.m.
• *Secret Life of...*. "Halloween". FOOD, 10:00 p.m.
• *Secret Life of...*. "Halloween". FOODHD, 10:00 p.m.
• *Iron Chef*. "Battle Pumpkin". FLN, 10:00 p.m.
• *The Troop*. "The Great Punkin". NICK 2, 10:30 p.m.
• *South Park*. "Pink Eye". WGNAME, 11:00 p.m.
• *That '70s Show*. "Halloween". ABCFAM, 11:00 p.m.
• *Roseanne*. "BOO!". TVLAND, 11:00 p.m.
• *Larry King Live*. CNN, 11:00 p.m.
• *That '70s Show*. "Too Old to Trick or Treat, Too Young to Die". ABCFAM, 11:30 p.m.
• *Roseanne*. "Trick or Treat". TVLAND, 11:30 p.m.


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

*October 26–November 1 (cont.)*

*Saturday, October 31*

• *Roseanne*. "Trick Me Up, Trick Me Down". TVLAND, 12:00 midnight.
• *Roseanne*. "Halloween IV". TVLAND, 12:30 a.m.
• *Halloween: Resurrection* (2002). Rated R. MTV, 12:30 a.m.
• *That '70s Show*. "Too Old to Trick or Treat, Too Young to Die". TNCK, 12:30 a.m.
• *Secret Life of...*. "Halloween". FOOD, 1:00 a.m.
• *Secret Life of...*. "Halloween". FOODHD, 1:00 a.m.
• *Psych*. "Let's Get Hairy". TV-PG. USA, 1:00 a.m.
• *Cheers*. "Bar Wars V: The Final Judgment". TV-PG. HALMRK, 1:30 a.m.
• *King of the Hill*. "Hilloween". TOON, 1:30 a.m.
• *That '70s Show*. "Halloween". TNCK, 1:30 a.m.
• *Cosby Show*. "Halloween". TVLAND, 2:00 a.m.
• *Larry King Live*. CNN, 2:00 a.m. Dan Aykroyd and Joan Rivers on ghost encounters. Also: professional ghost hunters discuss their trade.
• *Degrassi: The Next Generation*. "Curse of Degrassi". TNCK, 2:00 a.m.
• *Iron Chef*. "Battle Pumpkin". FLN, 2:00 a.m.
• *Degrassi: The Next Generation*. "Degrassi of the Dead". TNCK, 2:30 a.m.
• *Jackie Chan Adventures*. "Fright Fight Night". TV-Y7. DXD, 3:30 a.m.
• *Larry King Live*. CNN, 4:00 a.m. Dan Aykroyd and Joan Rivers on ghost encounters. Also: professional ghost hunters discuss their trade.
• *American Dragon: Jake Long*. "Halloween Bash". DISXD, 4:00 a.m.
• *Emperor's New School*. "Yzma That Stole Kuzcoween; Monster Masquerade". TV-G. DISXD, 4:30 a.m.
• *Roseanne*. "Halloween V". TVLAND, 5:00 a.m.
• *Rugrats*. "Candy Bar Creep Show; Monster in the Garage". NTOON, 5:00 a.m.
• *The Roost*. SHOXe, 5:05 a.m.
• *Charlie & Lola*. "Halloween; Charlie's Best Friend". DISNEY, 5:30 a.m.
• *Roseanne*. "Skeleton in the Closet". TVLAND, 5:30 a.m.
• *Even Stevens*. "A Very Scary Story". DISXD, 5:30 a.m.
• *Ni Hao, Kai-lan*. "Ni Hao, Halloween". NicJr, 5:30 a.m.
• *Rugrats*. "Curse of the Werewuff". NTOON, 5:30 a.m.
• *My Friends Tigger & Pooh*. "Tigger's Invitation Frustration; Darby's Halloween Case". DISNEY, 6:00 a.m.
• *Sabrina, the Teenage Witch*. "A Halloween Story". ABCFAM, 6:00 a.m.
• *Roseanne*. "Halloween: The Final Chapter". TVLAND, 6:00 a.m.
• *The Little Vampire* (2000). STZK, 6:00 a.m.
• *Little Einsteins*. "Little Einsteins Halloween". DISNEY, 6:30 a.m.
• *Sabrina, the Teenage Witch*. "A River of Candy Corn Runs Through It". ABCFAM, 6:30 a.m.
• *Roseanne*. "Satan, Darling". TVLAND, 6:30 a.m.
• *Ricky Sprocket — Showbiz Boy*. "Where Wolf?; Ricky Spook-It". NTOON	, 6:30 a.m.
• *Today*. NBC, 7:00 a.m. Halloween costumes.
• *Today*. NBCHD, 7:00 a.m. Halloween costumes.
• *Sabrina, the Teenage Witch* "Good Will Haunting". ABCFAM, 7:00 a.m.
• *Halloween on Ice*. HALMRK, 7:30 a.m.
• *Handy Manny*. "Halloween; Haunted Clock Tower". DISNEY, 7:30 a.m.
• *Sabrina, the Teenage Witch*. "Episode LXXXI — The Phantom Menace". ABCFAM, 7:30 a.m.
• *Max & Ruby*. "Max's Halloween; Ruby's Leaf Collection; The Blue Tarantula". NicJr, 7:30 a.m.
• *Tim Burton's the Nightmare Before Christmas* (1993). Rated PG. STZK, 7:40 a.m.
• *Mickey Mouse Clubhouse*. "Mickey's Treat". DISNEY, 8:00 a.m.
• *Mediums: We See Dead People*. BIO, 8:00 a.m.
• *Martha Stewart's Halloween: Bad Things, Good Things	*. FLN, 8:00 a.m.
• *Wonder Pets!*. "Save the Black Kitten!; Save the Yak, the Pig and the Dancing Bear". NicJr, 8:30 a.m.
• *Halloween II* (1981). Rated R. MAXe, 8:30 a.m.
• *Halloween II* (1981). Rated R. MAXHDe, 8:30 a.m.
• *Movies and Music Show*. "Halloween Movies". TV-PG. REELZ, 8:30 a.m.
• *America Haunts*. TRAVEL, 9:00 a.m.
• *Imagination Movers*. "A Monster Problem". DISNEY, 9:00 a.m.
• *The Haunting* (1963). TCM, 9:00 a.m.
• *Dora the Explorer*. "Boo!". NicJr, 9:00 a.m.
• *Bugs Bunny's Howl-oween*. TOON, 9:30 a.m.
• *Donna's Day Starring Donna Erickson*. "Ultimate Halloween". Create, 9:30 a.m.
• *America Haunts 2*. TRAVEL, 10:00 a.m.
• *Ed, Edd n Eddy's Boo Haw Haw*. TV-Y7. TOON, 10:00 a.m.
• *Little Bill*. "The Halloween Costume; The Haunted Halloween Party". NicJr, 10:00 a.m.
• *America Haunts 3*. TRAVEL, 11:00 a.m.
• *Halloweentown* (1998). DISNEY, 11:00 a.m.
• *Girls Next Door*. "Scream Test". TV-14. E!, 11:00 a.m.
• *Halloween* (1978). Rated R. AMC, 11:00 a.m.
• *The Little Vampire* (2000). STZK, 11:15 a.m.
• *Scary Godmother: Halloween Spooktakular*. TOON, 11:30 a.m.
• *Halloween II* (1981). Rated R. MAXw, 11:30 a.m.
• *We Live Here: in Fear!*. FLN, 12:00 noon.
• *America Haunts 4*. TRAVEL, 12:00 noon.
• *Yo Gabba Gabba!*. "Halloween". NicJr, 12:00 noon.
• *Scooby-Doo Halloween*. TOON, 12:30 p.m.
• *Halloweentown 2: Kalabar's Revenge* (2001). DISNEY, 12:35 p.m.
• *Food Network Challenge*. "Horror Cakes". FOOD, 1:00 p.m.
• *Food Network Challenge*. "Horror Cakes". FOODHD, 1:00 p.m.
• *Halloween 4: The Return of Michael Myers* (1988). Rated R. AMC, 1:00 p.m.
• *Everybody Hates Chris*. "Everybody Hates Halloween". BET, 1:00 p.m.
• *Celebrity Deathmatch*. MTV2, 2:00 p.m.
• *Wow! Wow! Wubbzy!*. "The Ghost of Wuzzleburg; March of the Pumpkins". NicJr, 2:00 p.m.
• *Degrassi: The Next Generation*. "Degrassi of the Dead". TNCK, 2:00 p.m.
• *The Good Witch*. HALMRK, 2:00 p.m.
• *Celebrity Deathmatch*. MTV2, 2:00 p.m.
• *Halloweentown High* (2004). DISNEY, 2:05 p.m.
• *Degrassi: The Next Generation*. "Curse of Degrassi". TNCK, 2:30 p.m.
• *Addams Family*. "Halloween with the Addams Family". TV-G. WGNAME, 3:00 p.m.
• *Reel Homes: Real Scary*. HGTV, 3:00 p.m.
• *Reel Homes: Real Scary*. HGTVD, 3:00 p.m.
• *Halloween: The Curse of Michael Myers* (1995). Rated R. FX, 3:00 p.m.
• *Halloween 5: The Revenge of Michael Myers* (1989). Rated R. AMC, 3:00 p.m.
• *Celebrity Deathmatch*. MTV2, 3:00 p.m.
• *Kid vs. Kat*. "Beware the Were-Coop; Trick or Threat". DISXD, 3:00 p.m.
• *Celebrity Deathmatch*. MTV2, 3:00 p.m.
• *American Dragon: Jake Long*. "Halloween Bash". DISXD, 3:30 p.m.
• *Pinky Dinky Doo*. "Tyler Dinky Doo's Big Boo". NicJr, 3:30 p.m.
• *Donna's Day Starring Donna Erickson*. "Ultimate Halloween". Create, 3:30 p.m.
• *Return to Halloweentown* (2006). DISNEY, 3:40 p.m.
• *The Good Witch’s Garden*. HALMRK, 4:00 p.m.
• *King of Queens*. "Ticker Treat". TV-PG. TBS, 4:30 p.m.
• *King of Queens*. "Ticker Treat". TV-PG. TBSHD, 4:30 p.m.
• *Wonder Pets!*. "Save the Black Kitten!; Save the Yak, the Pig and the Dancing Bear". NicJr, 4:30 p.m.
• *Halloween: H20* (1998). Rated R. FX, 5:00 p.m.
• *Phil of the Future*. "Halloween". TV-G. DXD, 5:00 p.m.
• *Ni Hao, Kai-lan*. "Ni Hao, Halloween". NicJr, 5:00 p.m.
• *Twitches*. DISNEY, 5:20 p.m.
• *Even Stevens*. "A Very Scary Story". DISXD, 5:30 p.m.
• *Adventures of Jimmy Neutron, Boy Genius*. "Nightmare in Retroville". NTOON, 5:30 p.m.
• *Tim Burton's the Nightmare Before Christmas* (1993). Rated PG. STZK, 5:40 p.m.
• *Modern Marvels*. "Halloween Tech". HIST, 6:00 p.m.
• *Modern Marvels*. "Halloween Tech". HISHD, 6:00 p.m.
• *The Good Witch*. HALMRK, 6:00 p.m.
• *Scary Godmother: The Revenge of Jimmy*. TOON, 6:00 p.m.
• *Ghost Hunters Halloween Live*. "Halloween 2009". Syfy, 6:00 p.m.
• *Scary Movie* (2000). Rated R. COMEDY, 6:00 p.m.
• *Dora the Explorer*. "Boo!". NicJr, 6:00 p.m.
• *Fairly OddParents*. "Scary Godparents". NTOON, 6:00 p.m.
• *Fresh Prince of Bel-Air*. "Someday Your Prince Will Be in Effect (Part 1)". DISXD, 6:30 p.m.
• *Go, Diego, Go!*. "Freddie the Fruit Bat Saves Halloween!". NicJr, 6:30 p.m.
• *Food Network Challenge*. "Spooky Cakes and Candy Cook-off". FOOD, 7:00 p.m.
• *Food Network Challenge*. "Spooky Cakes and Candy Cook-off". FOODHD, 7:00 p.m.
• *Twitches Too*. DISNEY, 7:00 p.m.
• *Fresh Prince of Bel-Air*. "Someday Your Prince Will Be in Effect (Part 2)". DISXD, 7:00 p.m.
• *Back at the Barnyard*. "Halloween Special". NTOON, 7:00 p.m.
• *The Little Vampire* (2000). Rated PG. STZK, 7:00 p.m.
• *The Roost*. SHOXe, 7:30 p.m.
• *The Good Witch’s Garden*. HALMRK, 8:00 p.m.
• *Food Network Challenge*. "Haunted Gingerbread Houses". FOOD, 8:00 p.m.
• *Food Network Challenge*. "Haunted Gingerbread Houses". FOODHD, 8:00 p.m.
• *Cosby Show*. "Halloween". TVLAND, 8:00 p.m.
• *Suze Orman Show*. "What Haunts You?". CNBC, 8:00 p.m.
• *Wow! Wow! Wubbzy!*. "The Ghost of Wuzzleburg; March of the Pumpkins". NicJr, 8:00 p.m.
• *Mighty B*. "Catatonic". NTOON, 8:00 p.m.
• *Halloween*. TMCe, 8:00 p.m.
• *Halloween*. TMCHD, 8:00 p.m.
• *Food Network Challenge*. "Horror Cakes". FOOD, 9:00 p.m.
• *Food Network Challenge*. "Horror Cakes". FOODHD, 9:00 p.m.
• *Roseanne*. "BOO!". TVLAND, 9:00 p.m.
• *The Scream Team*. DISXD, 9:00 p.m.
• *Carman Halloween*. JCTV, 9:00 p.m.
• *Ni Hao, Kai-lan*. "Ni Hao, Halloween". NicJr, 9:00 p.m.
• *SpongeBob SquarePants*. "Scaredy Pants; I Was a Teenage Gary". NTOON, 9:00 p.m.
• *Addams Family*. "Halloween — Addams Style". WGNAME, 9:30 p.m.
• *Roseanne*. "Trick or Treat". TVLAND, 9:30 p.m.
• *Yo Gabba Gabba!*. "Halloween". NicJr, 9:30 p.m.
• *Donna's Day Starring Donna Erickson*. "Ultimate Halloween". Create, 9:30 p.m.
• *Roseanne*. "Trick Me Up, Trick Me Down". TVLAND, 10:00 p.m.
• *Halloween: Resurrection* (2002). Rated R. MTV, 10:00 p.m.
• *Martha Stewart's Halloween: Bad Things, Good Things*. FLN, 10:00 p.m.
• *That's So Raven*. "Don't Have a Cow". DISNEY, 10:30 p.m.
• *Roseanne*. "Halloween IV". TVLAND, 10:30 p.m.
• *Food Network Challenge*. "Haunted Gingerbread Houses". FOOD, 11:00 p.m.
• *Food Network Challenge*. "Haunted Gingerbread Houses". FOODHD, 11:00 p.m.
• *Roseanne*. "Halloween V". TVLAND, 11:00 p.m.
• *Suze Orman Show*. "What Haunts You?". CNBC, 11:00 p.m.
• *Carman Halloween*. TBN, 11:00 p.m.
• *Real Answers: Halloween Alternative*. JCTV, 11:00 p.m.	
• *Wow! Wow! Wubbzy!*. "The Ghost of Wuzzleburg; March of the Pumpkins". NicJr, 11:00 p.m.
• *Roseanne*. "Skeleton in the Closet". TVLAND, 11:30 p.m.
• *That '70s Show*. "Too Old to Trick or Treat, Too Young to Die". TNCK, 11:30 p.m.

*Sunday, November 1*

• *Food Network Challenge*. "Horror Cakes". FOOD, 12:00 midnight.
• *Food Network Challenge*. "Horror Cakes". FOODHD, 12:00 midnight.
• *The Replacements*. "Halloween Spirits". TV-G. DISNEY, 12:00 midnight.
• *Roseanne*. "Halloween: The Final Chapter". TVLAND, 12:00 midnight.
• *Ni Hao, Kai-lan*. "Ni Hao, Halloween". NicJr, 12:00 midnight.
• *Kim Possible*. "October 31st". DISNEY, 12:30 a.m.
• *Roseanne*. "Satan, Darling". TVLAND, 12:30 a.m.
• *Little Bill*. "The Halloween Costume; The Haunted Halloween Party". NicJr, 12:30 a.m.
• *That '70s Show*. "Halloween". TNCK, 12:30 a.m.
• *Mr. Meaty*. "Nosferateens; I Love Lizzy". NTOON, 12:30 a.m.
• *Walker, Texas Ranger*. "The Children of Halloween". HALMRK, 2:00 a.m.
• *Emperor's New School*. "Yzma That Stole Kuzcoween; Monster Masquerade". DISNEY, 2:00 a.m.
• *American Dragon: Jake Long*. "Halloween Bash". DISNEY, 2:30 a.m.
• *Food Network Challenge*. "Spooky Cakes and Candy Cook-off". FOOD, 3:00 a.m.
• *Food Network Challenge*. "Spooky Cakes and Candy Cook-off". FOODHD, 3:00 a.m.
• *Under Wraps*. DISNEY, 3:00 a.m.
• *Halloween Unmasked*. TV-G. NGC, 3:00 a.m.
• *Halloween Unmasked*. TV-G. NGCHD, 3:00 a.m.
• *Martha Stewart's Halloween: Bad Things, Good Things*. FLN, 3:00 a.m.
• *Cosby Show*. "Halloween". WGNAME, 5:00 a.m.
• *Lilo & Stitch*. "Spooky". DISNEY, 5:05 a.m.
• *Martha Stewart Show*. "The Halloween Show With Blake Lively". FLN, 8:00 a.m.
• *Extreme Sweets*. FOOD, 4:00 p.m.
• *Extreme Sweets*. FOODHD, 4:00 p.m.
• *Food Network Challenge*. "Horror Cakes". FOOD, 6:00 p.m.
• *Food Network Challenge*. "Horror Cakes". FOODHD, 6:00 p.m.
• *Scary Movie* (2000). Rated R. COMEDY, 8:30 p.m.
• *Halloween* (2007). Rated R. SHOBe, 10:00 p.m.
• *The Batman*. "Grundy's Night". TV-Y7. BOOM, 10:30 p.m.


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

Is The Great Pumpkin really airing Tuesday night and again on Wednesday night on ABC?


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

Yes, it is.


----------



## coffee4106 (Sep 19, 2009)

I hope its ok to add 
October 31 on Hallmark

The Good Witch, 3p/2c and 7p/6c and The Good Witch’s Garden, 5p/4c and 9p/8c


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

A.M. or P.M.?


----------



## coffee4106 (Sep 19, 2009)

oops.. sorry... PM!!!! only the CUTEST witch shows ever HAHA.. #3 starts filming next month by the way...


----------



## mukesh tinker (Oct 29, 2009)

nice forum thanks for share
-----------
manish


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

*November 2–8*

All times are Central. Some channels have different East/West feeds. Check your local program guide.

*Monday, November 2*

• *That '70s Show*. "Halloween". TNCK, 12:30 a.m.
• *The Little Vampire* (2000). Rated PG. ENCM, 9:10 a.m.
• *Barney & Friends*. "Guess Who?; Sweet Treats". Create, 10:30 a.m.
• *Giada at Home*. "Sugar Rush". FOOD, 12:30 p.m.
• *HDNet Fights: Freak Show — Halloween Special*. HDNET, 4:00 p.m.

*Tuesday, November 3*

• *HDNet Fights: Freak Show — Halloween Special*. HDNET, 4:30 a.m.
• *Roseanne*. "Halloween: The Final Chapter". OXYGN, 1:30 p.m.
• *Roseanne*. "Halloween: The Final Chapter". OXYGN, 6:30 p.m.
• *Sherri*. "Stronger". LIFE, 9:30 p.m.

*Wednesday, November 4*

• *Beverly Hills, 90210*. "Halloween". TV-PG. SOAP, 12:00 noon.
• *The Roost*. SHOBe, 12:30 p.m.
• *El Tigre: The Adventures of Manny Rivera*. "The Grave Escape". TV-Y7. NIKTON, 3:00 p.m.
• *Vampire Diaries*. "Haunted". The CW. 9:00 p.m.
• *St. Elsewhere*. "Night of the Living Bed". ALN, 9:00 p.m.

*Thursday, November 5*

• *St. Elsewhere*. "Night of the Living Bed". ALN, 12:00 midnight.
• *The Roost*. SHOBe, 3:15 a.m.
• *Married...With Children*. "Take My Wife, Please". TV-PG. TBS, 6:00 a.m.
• *Scrubs*. "My Big Brother". COMEDY, 8:30 p.m.
• *Roseanne*. "Satan, Darling". TVLAND, 10:00 p.m.

*Friday, November 6*

• *Suite Life of Zack & Cody*. "Ghost of 613". TV-G. DISXD, 7:00 a.m.
• *Sister, Sister*. "Halloween". GMC, 9:30 p.m.
• *Paula's Home Cooking*. "Halloween at Home". FOOD, 12:00 noon.
• *Halloween* (2007). Rated R. TMCXe, 10:00 p.m.
• *The Tyra Show*. "A girl is terrified of Halloween". TV-PG. OXYGEN, 11:00 p.m.

*Saturday, November 7*

*Sunday, November 8*

• *Deadline!*. TV-14. HDNET, 2:30 a.m.
• *Everybody Hates Chris*. "Everybody Hates Halloween". BET, 4:30 p.m.
• *Halloween* (2007). Rated R. SHOCe, 9:30 p.m.


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

*November 9–15*

All times are Central. Some channels have different East/West feeds. Check your local program guide.

*Monday, November 9*

• *Halloween III: Season of the Witch* (1982). Rated R. AMAXe, 3:50 a.m.
• *Tim Burton's the Nightmare Before Christmas* (1993). Rated PG. ENCRe, 4:00 a.m.
• *Angel*. "Life of the Party". TNT, 6:00 a.m.
• *Living Single*. "I've Got You Under My Skin". OXYGN, 7:30 a.m.
• *Everybody Hates Chris*. "Everybody Hates Halloween". BET, 11:30 a.m.
• *Living Single*. "I've Got You Under My Skin". OXYGN, 1:30 p.m.

*Tuesday, November 10*

• *Roseanne*. "Satan, Darling". OXYGN, 1:00 p.m.
• *Sherri*. "Stronger". LIFE, 8:00 p.m.
• *The Office*. "Employee Transfer". TBS, 9:30 p.m.
• *The Roost*. SHOBe, 10:15 p.m.

*Wednesday, November 11*

• *Scariest Places on Earth*. "Italy's Fortress of Blood; The Dare: Chillingham Castle; Blood Red Lighthouse; Death Valley; New England Mental Hospital". Syfy, 7:00 a.m.
• *Scariest Places on Earth*. "SSecret Dungeons of Alcatraz; Dare:Chillingham Castle; Satan's Underground; Queen Mary; Savannah Frankenstein". Syfy, 8:00 a.m.
• *Scariest Places on Earth*. "Family; Ancient Chant Begins; Fear Unites the Family; 3:47 AM; Closing the Portal". Syfy, 9:00 a.m.
• *Scariest Places on Earth*. "Curse of the Roman Gladiators". Syfy, 10:00 a.m.
• *Scariest Places on Earth*. "The Untold Stories". Syfy, 11:00 a.m.
• *Roseanne*. "Satan, Darling". OXYGN, 12:00 noon.
• *Scariest Places on Earth*. "The Untold Stories". Syfy, 12:00 noon.
• *Halloween* (2007). Rated R. SHOBe, 10:35 p.m.

*Thursday, November 12*

• *Rocket Power*. "The Night Before; Violet's Violet". NTOON, 3:30 a.m.

*Friday, November 13*

• *Halloween* (2007). Rated R. SHOCe, 12:00 midnight.
• *The Little Vampire* (2000). Rated PG. ENCM, 4:35 a.m.
• *Halloween II* (1981). Rated R. AMAXe, 6:10 a.m.
• *Halloween III: Season of the Witch* (1982). Rated R. AMAXe, 7:45 a.m.
• *Hope & Faith*. "The Halloween Party". WE, 9:30 a.m.
• *The Roost*. SHOBe, 4:00 p.m.
• *KISS Live: The Ultimate Party*. VH1CL, 10:30 p.m.

*Saturday, November 14*

• *Tim Burton's the Nightmare Before Christmas* (1993). Rated PG. ENCRe, 9:20 a.m.
• *Celebrity Deathmatch*. MTV2, 6:00 p.m.

*Sunday, November 15*


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

*November 16–22*

All times are Central. Some channels have different East/West feeds. Check your local program guide.

*Monday, November 16*

• *Mr. Meaty*. "Nosferateens; I Love Lizzy". NTOON, 12:00 midnight.
• *The Secret Life of Vampires*. BIO, 8:00 p.m.
• *Halloween* (2007). Rated R. SHOBe, 9:00 p.m.

*Tuesday, November 17*

• *The Secret Life of Vampires*. BIO, 12:00 midnight.
• *Art Mann Presents*. "Monsterish Bashes". HDNET, 2:30 a.m.
• *Roseanne*. "Satan, Darling". OXYGN, 10:00 a.m.
• *Roseanne*. "Satan, Darling". OXYGN, 3:00 p.m.
• *Halloween* (2007). Rated R. TMCXe, 10:15 p.m.

*Wednesday, November 18*

• *Celebrity Deathmatch*. MTV2, 11:30 a.m.
• *Avatar: The Last Airbender*. "The Puppetmaster". NTOON, 7:30 p.m.
• *Bones*. "Mummy in the Maze". TNT, 8:00 p.m.

*Thursday, November 19*

• *Halloween II* (1981). Rated R. AMAXe, 3:45 a.m.
• *Charmed*. "All Halliwells' Eve". TNT, 8:00 a.m.
• *The Roost*. SHOBe, 4:30 p.m.

*Friday, November 20*

• *Frasier*. "Tales From the Crypt". LIFE, 11:00 p.m.

*Saturday, November 21*

• *Beverly Hills, 90210*. "Things That Go Bang in the Night". SOAP, 11:00 a.m.
• *Wizards of Waverly Place*. "Halloween". DISNEY, 12:35 p.m.
• *Scrubs*. "My Big Brother". COMEDY, 1:30 p.m.
• *The Secret Life of Vampires*. BIO, 2:00 p.m.
• *Halloween* (2007). Rated R. SHOBe, 11:00 p.m.

*Sunday, November 22*

• *The Little Vampire* (2000). Rated PG. ENCM, 6:20 a.m.
• *Beverly Hills, 90210*. "Things That Go Bang in the Night". SOAP, 7:00 a.m.
• *Houdini: Unlocking the Mystery*. HI, 7:00 a.m.


----------

